# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मुझे कुछ पूछना है

## abhinav32001

हे नियामक 
हिंदी विचार मंच के जो सदस्य हैं...उनके प्रोफाइल पिक्चर्स कैसे होने चाहिए....
एवं उनके एलबम्स कैसे होने चाहिए.....और उन एल्बम्स में सामग्री कैसी होनी चाहिए?

इस पर कृपया प्रकाश डालें.
धन्यवाद
आदर
-अभिनव

----------


## faqrudeen

xxx pictures hataye jaane chahiye. par bhaijaan itne jyada sadasy hain ki ek ek ko badalna bahut mushkil hai niyamakon ke liye aur sadasy khud itni zehmat uthaayenge nahi, waise aapne achha mudda uthaya hai

----------


## ratirani2011

एडमिनिस्ट्रेटर गण 
क्रपया सूचित  करें कि वयस्क विभाग के सूत्रों को     सामान्य    सदस्यगण के लिए  स्थायी  से अनुपलब्ध कर दिया  गया    है  या    कोंई तरीका  उन्हें देखने का रखा गया है . कोई तरीका हो तो क्रपया मुझे मेसेज या ईमेल कर दें 

साभार 
-रतिरानी

----------


## fauji bhai

मैंने फोरम पे लगभग १ महीने पहले आया था. पर अब इस फोरम को क्या हुआ है? क्यूँ इस फोरम का नाम *********** से बदलकर हिंदी विचार कर दिया गया है? और गर्म विभाग भी बंद कर दिया गया है? आखिर ऐसा क्यूँ हो रहा है?

----------


## sumit raja

आदरणीय  महोदय ,कृपया ये बताने  का कष्ट करेंगे कि ये मंच अपने पुराने वाले स्वरुप में कभी लोटेगा कि नहीं ,जिसमे हम लोग सेक्स के सागर में गोते लगाते थे सब लोग अपने मन की बात यहाँ कह कर यहाँ हलके हो जाया करते थे ये अभूतपूर्व मंच था क्या ये पुनः वापसी  करेगा ,कृपया अति शीध्र  बताने का कष्ट करे

----------


## robin hood

जारी रखिये ....................................

----------


## Ravindersharma5050

मेरे पास Nokia 7210 supernova है उसका सॉफ्टवेयर पाँच छः महिनो बाद खराब हो जाता है पर इसमेँ इंटरनेट बहुत अच्छा चलता है इसलिये मैँ इसे छोडता नहीँ। मेँ इसका सॉफ्टवेयर बार बार डलवा-डलवाकर थक चुका हुँ अब मैँ इसका सॉफ्टवेयर घर पर हि अपने कम्प्यूटर से सही करना चाहता हुँ, ये मोबाईल चलता तो ह पर इसमेँ पडे पडे गाने,विडियो,गेम्स सब चलना बंद हो जाते है अर्थात करेप्ट हो जाते है।बस फोन आता जाता है।
मेरी मदद करेँ की मैँ इसको केसे सही करुँ। क्या डाउनलोड करुँ कहाँ क्लिक करुँ आगे क्या करुँ पूरी जानकारी देँ। आपकी बहुत कृपा होगी।
मेरी ई-मेल आईडी Ravindersharma5050@gmail.com है। मुझे फेसबुक पर भी इसी से सरच कर सकते हो।

----------


## govind22

> मेरे पास Nokia 7210 supernova है उसका सॉफ्टवेयर पाँच छः महिनो बाद खराब हो जाता है पर इसमेँ इंटरनेट बहुत अच्छा चलता है इसलिये मैँ इसे छोडता नहीँ। मेँ इसका सॉफ्टवेयर बार बार डलवा-डलवाकर थक चुका हुँ अब मैँ इसका सॉफ्टवेयर घर पर हि अपने कम्प्यूटर से सही करना चाहता हुँ, ये मोबाईल चलता तो ह पर इसमेँ पडे पडे गाने,विडियो,गेम्स सब चलना बंद हो जाते है अर्थात करेप्ट हो जाते है।बस फोन आता जाता है।
> मेरी मदद करेँ की मैँ इसको केसे सही करुँ। क्या डाउनलोड करुँ कहाँ क्लिक करुँ आगे क्या करुँ पूरी जानकारी देँ। आपकी बहुत कृपा होगी।
> मेरी ई-मेल आईडी Ravindersharma5050@gmail.com है। मुझे फेसबुक पर भी इसी से सरच कर सकते हो।


आप mobile9.com साइट पर जाएँ और खुद को रजिस्टर करें , वहाँ सभी प्रकार के सॉफ्टवेयर , थीम ,वीडियो आदि उपलब्ध हैं । 
मोबाइल की मेमोरी को जितना हो सके खाली रखें और गाने,विडियो आदि को मेमोरी कार्ड मे डालें , इससे वो करप्ट नहीं होगा ।

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरे पास Nokia 7210 supernova है उसका सॉफ्टवेयर पाँच छः महिनो बाद खराब हो जाता है पर इसमेँ इंटरनेट बहुत अच्छा चलता है इसलिये मैँ इसे छोडता नहीँ। मेँ इसका सॉफ्टवेयर बार बार डलवा-डलवाकर थक चुका हुँ अब मैँ इसका सॉफ्टवेयर घर पर हि अपने कम्प्यूटर से सही करना चाहता हुँ, ये मोबाईल चलता तो ह पर इसमेँ पडे पडे गाने,विडियो,गेम्स सब चलना बंद हो जाते है अर्थात करेप्ट हो जाते है।बस फोन आता जाता है।
> मेरी मदद करेँ की मैँ इसको केसे सही करुँ। क्या डाउनलोड करुँ कहाँ क्लिक करुँ आगे क्या करुँ पूरी जानकारी देँ। आपकी बहुत कृपा होगी।
> मेरी ई-मेल आईडी Ravindersharma5050@gmail.com है। मुझे फेसबुक पर भी इसी से सरच कर सकते हो।


मित्र रविन्द्र जी इस प्रश्न को आपको तकनीकी विभाग में पूछना चाहिए था ताकि अधिक त्वरित एवं सटीक हल प्राप्त होते |
खैर सबसे पहले आप मोबाइल का सम्पूर्ण बेकप ले लीजिए उसके बाद आप मोबाइल में सबसे पहले *#7370# प्रेस कीजिये उसके बाद पूछने पर सिक्योरिटी कोड डालिए और ओके करने पर मोबाइल को रिस्टार्ट होने दीजिए |
उसके बाद कम्प्युटर में nokia pc suite या  nokia ovi suite इंस्टाल करके मोबाइल को पीसी से usb data cable द्वारा कनेक्ट कीजिये और जैसे ही आप केबल कनेक्ट करेंगे तो आपके मोबाइल स्क्रीन पर कुछ विकल्प प्रदर्शित होंगे जिनमे से  "pc suite" विकल्प को चुनिए |इसके बाद थोडा इंतज़ार कीजिये ,कम्प्युटर आपके मोबाइल के ड्राइवर्स को इंस्टाल करने में थोडा समय लगायेगा |उसके बाद आप नोकिया पीसी सूट में से अपडेट सोफ्टवेयर का विकल्प चुनिया और अपडेट को "नोकिया सोफ्टवेयर अपडेटर" डाउनलोड कीजिये |फिर इसे इंस्टाल  करके एक बार पीसी को रिस्टार्ट करने को कहेगा तो रिस्टार्ट कीजिये उसके बाद आपके मोबाइल का अपडेट स्टार्ट हो जायेगा |कृपया मोबाइल को अपडेट करने से पहले उसकी बेटरी फुल चार्ज करने के बावजूद चार्जर को कनेक्ट ही रखे और यह कार्य लेपटोप पर करें तो बेहतर होगा क्यूंकि पीसी या मोबाइल का अपडेट के दौरान बंद या रिस्टार्ट हो जाना आपके मोबाइल के लिए घातक होगा |
विशेष सुचना-अपडेट के दौरान आपका मोबाइल एक बार कम्प्युटर द्वारा ऑटोमेटिकली रिस्टार्ट होगा और उसके बाद कुछ समय के लिए "nokia 7210 supernova *disconnected* via usb" का मेसेज भी कम्प्युटर स्क्रीन पर फ्लेश होगा ,यह बिलकुल सामान्य प्रक्रिया है ,आपको ऐसा होने पर मोबाइल की डेटा केबल को हिलाना या निकालकर दोबारा लगाने का प्रयास बिलकुल नहीं करना है ,ऐसा करने पर आपका फोन पूरी तरह से डेड हो सकता है जिसे रिपेयर करना नोकिया केयर के लिए भी सम्भव नहीं होगा |
उपरोक्त सुझाव को केवल अपने रिस्क पर ही अपनाएं ,कोई डेटा या हार्डवेयर क्षति होने पर मंच इसके लिए जिम्मेदार नहीं होगा |

----------


## jig.saw

मै मेरे सूत्र पर पोस्ट नहीं कर पा रहा हु !!! 
कृपया समस्या का समाधान करे !!!!
निचे ये लिखा आ रहा है !!!

You *may not* post new threadsYou *may not* post repliesYou *may not* post attachmentsYou *may* edit your posts

मेरा सूत्र 
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8883

----------


## The Hacker

मिर्ची तड़का *विभाग में मैं पोस्ट नहीं कर पा रहा आखिर क्यों?????????*

----------


## ashwanimale

यह फोरम पूरी तरह पारिवारिक फोरम होने की दिशा में जा रहा है इसलिए, मित्र

----------


## The Hacker

> यह फोरम पूरी तरह पारिवारिक फोरम होने की दिशा में जा रहा है इसलिए, मित्र


*अगर वाकई ये बात है तो बहुत अच्छा होने जा रहा है!*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *अगर वाकई ये बात है तो बहुत अच्छा होने जा रहा है!*


समर्थन के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## fauji bhai

ये फोरम पारिवारिक होने जा रहा है ये बात बहोत अच्छी है. मै इस बदलाव की सराहना करता हूँ. पर कृपया करके मुझे ये बताने का कष्ट करे के मैं मिर्ची तड़का विभाग में पोस्ट क्यूँ नहीं डाल पा रहा हूँ? मैं वापस कैसे लिख पाउँगा मिर्ची तड़का विभाग में?

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रिय फौजी भाई 
आपका प्रश्न संबंधित विभाग तक भेज दूंगा, उत्तर आने तक आप यह मान कर चलिये कि मिर्ची तड़का विभाग अब बंद ही रहेगा, 
यदि फिर भी आपके लिये लिखना जरूरी है तो आओ समय बितायें में नया सूत्र बना कर अपनी पोस्टिंग जारी कर सकते हैं, या अन्य कोई उचित सूत्र सर्च कर उसमें पोस्टिंग कर सकते हैं।
विभाग से अन्य कोई अलग उत्तर आने पर आपको सूचित करूंगा।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं   भी मिर्ची तड़का विभाग में पोस्ट क्यूँ नहीं डाल पा रहा हूँ? मेरा  मिर्ची तड़का विभाग से प्रतिबन्ध कब हटेगा ?

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## fauji bhai

धन्यवाद अश्वानिमाले जी. मेरी बाद को तवज्जो देने के लिए. मैं मिर्ची तड़का विभाग में रहस्य और रोमांच सूत्र में प्रविष्ठी करना छह रहा हूँ. मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा सूत्र वही है. धन्यवाद.

----------


## ashwanimale

> धन्यवाद अश्वानिमाले जी. मेरी बाद को तवज्जो देने के लिए. मैं मिर्ची तड़का विभाग में रहस्य और रोमांच सूत्र में प्रविष्ठी करना छह रहा हूँ. मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा सूत्र वही है. धन्यवाद.


मित्र, वहां पर पोस्ट करना अभी अलाउड नहीं किया गया है, जैसा की आपको जानकारी दी गयी है की वे विभाग मुश्किल ही है की चालू हो पायेंगे|

----------


## Toofanmail

hi dost hindi kaise likhun. link den

----------


## Teach Guru

> hi dost hindi kaise likhun. link den


*
नीचे दिए गये लिंक पर जाए और जो लिखना है लिखे , आप शब्द लिखे और स्पेस बटन दबा दे आपका शब्द अपने आप हिंदी में परिवर्तित हो जायेगा 
*

http://www.google.com/inputtools/cloud/try/

----------


## fauji bhai

> hi dost hindi kaise likhun. link den


मित्र आप गूगल इनपुट टूल्स का उपयोग कर सकते हैं. यहाँ उसका लिंक है. http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/windows/

----------


## Shree Ji

मिर्ची तडक़ा विभाग मे पोस्टींग बंद है तो उस विभाग को फ़ोरम पर प्रदर्षित करने का क्या कारण है ?

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

नियामक माहोदय मुझे पूछना है की मुझे प्रवष्टियों को सम्पादित करने का अधिकार कब मिलेगा <<<<<<<<<

----------


## Salonee

शायद सौ पोस्ट पूरी होने पर ....................

----------


## Salonee

मुझे जानना हे की पिछले दो महीने से यूजर ऑफ द मंथ की घोषणा प्रशासकों द्वारा उनके सूत्र पर क्यूँ नहीं की जा रही ?...........वहाँ घोषणा होगी तो मेन पेज से ही पता चल जाता हे

----------


## ashwanimale

> नियामक माहोदय मुझे पूछना है की मुझे प्रवष्टियों को सम्पादित करने का अधिकार कब मिलेगा <<<<<<<<<


कवी साहब सलोनी जी का जवाब सही है 



> शायद सौ पोस्ट पूरी होने पर ....................





> मिर्ची तडक़ा विभाग मे पोस्टींग बंद है तो उस विभाग को फ़ोरम पर प्रदर्षित करने का क्या कारण है ?


उनका एडिटिंग कार्य शेष है, उसके बाद ओपन किये जाने की संभावना है



> मुझे जानना हे की पिछले दो महीने से यूजर ऑफ द मंथ की घोषणा प्रशासकों द्वारा उनके सूत्र पर क्यूँ नहीं की जा रही ?...........वहाँ घोषणा होगी तो मेन पेज से ही पता चल जाता हे


यूआदम बनने लायक नहीं मिला कोई

----------


## Salonee

पर इस केस मे जिसने भी उस महीने मे सबसे अच्छा योगदान दिया हो उसे मिलना चाहिए ये खिताब ...................चाहे वो खिताब उसे दुबारा ही क्यूँ ना दिया जाये

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*सही कहा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,सलोनी ने*

----------


## Salonee

> *सही कहा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,सलोनी ने*


हमेशा की तरह :central 14:.................

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हमेशा की तरह :central 14:.................


*हम्म ,,,,सारा क्रेडीट खुद ले जाओ हमेशा की तरहा*

----------


## Salonee

> *हम्म ,,,,सारा क्रेडीट खुद ले जाओ हमेशा की तरहा*


हा हा हा .....................ठीक हे थोड़ा क्रेडिट आपको भी देती हूँ ......................मुझे ये बताओ ये ठेंक्स का बटन कहाँ होता हे ?

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा .....................ठीक हे थोड़ा क्रेडिट आपको भी देती हूँ ......................मुझे ये बताओ ये ठेंक्स का बटन कहाँ होता हे ?


*थेन्क तो कब का गायब हो गया हे हा रेपो का हे पर उस मे नेगेटिव मत देना पोजीटिव ही देना*

----------


## Salonee

> *थेन्क तो कब का गायब हो गया हे हा रेपो का हे पर उस मे नेगेटिव मत देना पोजीटिव ही देना*


दुश्मन साई को तो अब बस नेगेटिव रेपों ही दूँगी ....................बहुत दे लिए पॉज़िटिव रेपों

----------


## Krishna

क्या हिन्दी विचार पर सभी इसे आते हैं जो ठीक से पढ़ भी नहीं पाते और स्मृति समझ कर एसी एसीफरमाइश रख देते हैं कि बस आप समझ जाओ ....................

----------


## ashwanimale

> पर इस केस मे जिसने भी उस महीने मे सबसे अच्छा योगदान दिया हो उसे मिलना चाहिए ये खिताब ...................चाहे वो खिताब उसे दुबारा ही क्यूँ ना दिया जाये


आपकी बात सम्बंधित विभाग तक पहुंचा दी जा रही है,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आपकी बात सम्बंधित विभाग तक पहुंचा दी जा रही है,


माले जी एक बात बताओ !!!

आपने ये अपनी लोकेशन मे क्या क्या लिख रखा है !!!

चलो एक तो समझ मे आ रहा है की शुशील जी की आईडी का नाम है बाकी क्या है ??:?

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले जी एक बात बताओ !!!


मित्र बहुत शार्प माइंड रखते हैं आप, इसमें पांच कोड है जो कि पांच पर्सनल लक्ष्य से सम्बंधित हैं, जिन्हें मैं हर वक्त अपने सामने रखना चाहता हूं, और एक कोड आपने तोड़ ही दिया है, जिसमें मेरी पोस्टिंग का लक्ष्य सुशील जी के पास तक जाना है, शेष चार कोड भी पर्सनल हैं,

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अधिकांशतः ‘आप या मैं दोनों ही जैसा सोचते हैं, असल में वैसा नहीं है।’
*नोट -* *‘माया रहस्य’* रहस्य रोमांच के पेज नं. 3 , पोस्ट सं. 30 से शुरू सीरीज, हमारे आपके सभी के जीवन संबंधी सभी प्रश्नों का जवाब है, पहुंचे वहां तक? या भटकाव जारी है? *‘द डिटेक्टिव’* की नयी कहानी पेज नं. 5 पोस्ट संख्या 50 से शुरू है|​



मेरी समझ मैं तो एक भी कोड  नहीं आया हे जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

वैसे मैं भी बहुत शार्प माइंड हूँ जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ashwanimale

> वैसे मैं भी बहुत शार्प माइंड हूँ जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


दोस्ती प्रगाड़ होने दीजिये, और तब तक शार्पनेस को :302:धार दीजिये बंधू, आप पोस्ट से पहले, पोस्ट का मैटर समझ लेंगे

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या हिन्दी विचार पर सभी इसे आते हैं जो ठीक से पढ़ भी नहीं पाते और स्मृति समझ कर एसी एसीफरमाइश रख देते हैं कि बस आप समझ जाओ ....................


चौहान साहब आपकी समस्या स्पष्ट नही हो पा रही है ,कृपया स्पष्ट कीजिये |

----------


## Vrinda

जी मैं पूछना चाहती हूँ की ये जो नीचे फोटो में दी गयी ऐड है ये क्या हिंदी विचार ने खुद दी है या कोई हमारे साईट पर बिन पूछे अपनी मशहूरी प्रदर्शित कर रहा है.. और बैंडविड्थ कम कर रहा है..

ये क्लिक्क्सर क्या है..

और यदि ये ऐड फोरम के मालिकाना की सहमति से यंह है तो क्या इस ऐड की चार्जिंग की जा रही है.. कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं की कोई अनजान हमारे फोरम का त्रफ्फिक देखते हुए यंह के त्रफ्फिक का फायेदा उठाके अपनी ऐड प्रदर्शित कर रहा हो... मैं बता दू ऐसी एड्स के लिए पैर क्लिक के हिसाब से चार्ज किया जाता है.. जैसे हर क्लिक का १० पैसे या २० पैसे.. या ५० पैसे.. और तो और इसके लिए बकैयेदा बिडिंग भी होती है.. 

कृपया उचित जानकारी प्राप्त कराएं..

----------


## Vrinda

> जी मैं पूछना चाहती हूँ की ये जो नीचे फोटो में दी गयी ऐड है ये क्या हिंदी विचार ने खुद दी है या कोई हमारे साईट पर बिन पूछे अपनी मशहूरी प्रदर्शित कर रहा है.. और बैंडविड्थ कम कर रहा है..
> 
> ये क्लिक्क्सर क्या है..
> 
> और यदि ये ऐड फोरम के मालिकाना की सहमति से यंह है तो क्या इस ऐड की चार्जिंग की जा रही है.. कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं की कोई अनजान हमारे फोरम का त्रफ्फिक देखते हुए यंह के त्रफ्फिक का फायेदा उठाके अपनी ऐड प्रदर्शित कर रहा हो... मैं बता दू ऐसी एड्स के लिए पैर क्लिक के हिसाब से चार्ज किया जाता है.. जैसे हर क्लिक का १० पैसे या २० पैसे.. या ५० पैसे.. और तो और इसके लिए बकैयेदा बिडिंग भी होती है.. 
> 
> कृपया उचित जानकारी प्राप्त कराएं..


यंहा तक की हर सूत्र के बोटम में भी ऐड आ रही है.. 

कुछ पल्ले नहीं पड़ रहा..

----------


## ashwanimale

> कुछ पल्ले नहीं पड़ रहा..


ऐड की दिशा में कुछ कार्य हो रहा है, इसलिए चिंता न करें|

----------


## gangu teli

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1899763   इस पोस्ट मे  तीन ( ? ) डाले परन्तु वे स्टार मे क्यूँ परिवर्तित हुए ? कृपया बताए ।।।।

----------


## gangu teli

और सोफटवेयर मे तेल ग्रीस डालने वाले चचा लोगो से अनुरोध है कि जवाब देने की कृपा करे ।।।कई बार आज दिन मे भी फोरम के चक्के जाम हुए ।।।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मुझे यह पूछना है कि वृंदा जी अभी कौनसी पोस्ट पर आसीन हैं?
(आराम से खाली समय मिलने पर उत्तर दे सकते हैं, मुझे कोई जल्दी नहीं है। :eek:)

----------


## pathfinder

> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1899763   इस पोस्ट मे  तीन ( ? ) डाले परन्तु वे स्टार मे क्यूँ परिवर्तित हुए ? कृपया बताए ।।।।


मित्र,समस्या ठीक कर दी गयी है |



> और सोफटवेयर मे तेल ग्रीस डालने वाले चचा लोगो से अनुरोध है कि जवाब देने की कृपा करे ।।।कई बार आज दिन मे भी फोरम के चक्के जाम हुए ।।।


प्रिय गंगू जी,कल दिन में वी बुलेटिन को दोबारा इंस्टाल किया गया जिसके कारण कुछ समय मंच बंद रहा ,नोटिस इसलिए नही लगाया गया क्यूंकि इंस्टालेशन के दौरान नोटिस भी दिखाई नही देने वाला था |

----------


## pathfinder

> मुझे यह पूछना है कि वृंदा जी अभी कौनसी पोस्ट पर आसीन हैं?
> (आराम से खाली समय मिलने पर उत्तर दे सकते हैं, मुझे कोई जल्दी नहीं है। :eek:)


स्वागत प्रभारी |

----------


## gangu teli

धन्यवाद पाथ जी !!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद................

----------


## pathfinder

> धन्यवाद पाथ जी !!!!





> धन्यवाद................


कम से कम आप दोनों मित्रों से ऐसे अपेक्षा नही की थी मैंने ,तो क्या इस थेंक बटन को हटा ही दूँ जब आप जैसे समझदार लोग भी ऐसी पोस्ट करेंगे  तो ??

----------


## satya_anveshi

बटन का उपयोग भी किया है पाथ जी................ :):
मौखिक भी और व्यावहारिक भी................ :cool:

----------


## gangu teli

सौरी पाथ जी......आगे से  ख्याल रहेगा......... बटन मत हटाईए !!! धन्यवाद !!!

----------


## pathfinder

> बटन का उपयोग भी किया है पाथ जी................ :):
> मौखिक भी और व्यावहारिक भी................ :cool:


प्रिय बेन टेन जी इस बटन का उद्देश्य ही सिर्फ धन्यवाद जैसे प्रविष्टियों को होने से रोकना है ,और हाँ  आप बहुत समझदार है मैं यह बात जानता हूँ |



> सौरी पाथ जी......आगे से  ख्याल रहेगा......... बटन मत हटाईए !!! धन्यवाद !!!


प्रिय गंगू जी वो तो आज मेने भी मजाक करके देखी कि आप कैसे रिएक्ट करेंगे ,यह बटन फ़िलहाल तो हटाने का कोई इरादा नही है ,आप निश्चिन्त रहिये |

----------


## Munneraja

अपार हर्ष के साथ यह सूचित किया जाता है कि 
इस फोरम का सोफ्टवेयर वी-बुलेटिन का नया लाइसेंस अपने नाम से खरीद लिया गया है 
अब हम इसमें नई सुविधाएँ वाले प्लगइन्स लगाने में सक्षम हो गए हैं

----------


## satya_anveshi

हुर्रे................ अब मैं एक बार फिर से दस हजारी और फिर ग्यारह हजारी बनूँगा!!!! :group-dance:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> स्वागत प्रभारी |


स्वागत प्रभारी को नियामक विभाग मे जाने की सुविधा कब से दी गयी है ????


और ये सुविधा पहले के स्वागत प्रभारियों को क्यों नहीं दी गयी थी ???

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

यंहा कवीयों के लिए भी कोई सुविधा है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

> यंहा कवीयों के लिए भी कोई सुविधा है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


आप को क्या सुविधा लेना है ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> यंहा कवीयों के लिए भी कोई सुविधा है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


प्रिय कवि जी, आप बताएं कि किन सुविधाओं की उम्मीद कर रहे हैं आप|

----------


## Munneraja

> स्वागत प्रभारी को नियामक विभाग मे जाने की सुविधा कब से दी गयी है ????
> 
> 
> और ये सुविधा पहले के स्वागत प्रभारियों को क्यों नहीं दी गयी थी ???


आप किस आधार पर यह कह रहे हैं कि इन्हें नियामक विभाग में जाने की इजाजत है.
जब तक विश्वस्त आधार ना हो तब तक इस प्रकार के प्रश्न बेमानी हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

> यंहा कवीयों के लिए भी कोई सुविधा है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


आपके लिए यह स्थान मुकम्मिल है जनाब 
नाम के अनुसार स्थान आपके लिए पेश है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> आप को क्या सुविधा लेना है ?





> प्रिय कवि जी, आप बताएं कि किन सुविधाओं की उम्मीद कर रहे हैं आप|





> आपके लिए यह स्थान मुकम्मिल है जनाब 
> नाम के अनुसार स्थान आपके लिए पेश है


मैं अपने लिए सुविधा नहीं मांग रहा हु जनाब मैं तो कवी साहब हूँ ही <<<<<<
मैं तो जानकारी के लिए पूछ रहा हूँ <<<<<<
जैसे स्वागत प्रभारी/चोपाल प्रभारी/नियामक के लिए सुविधा है वेसे ही कवी के लिए भी कोन_कोन सी  सुविधा हे जनाब <<<<

----------


## Munneraja

> मैं अपने लिए सुविधा नहीं मांग रहा हु जनाब मैं तो कवी साहब हूँ ही <<<<<<
> मैं तो जानकारी के लिए पूछ रहा हूँ <<<<<<
> जैसे स्वागत प्रभारी/चोपाल प्रभारी/नियामक के लिए सुविधा है वेसे ही कवी के लिए भी कोन_कोन सी  सुविधा हे जनाब <<<<


जिनका वर्णन आपने किया है 
उन सभी को सुविधा उनके कार्य के लिए मिलती है जी 
नाम के लिए नहीं. 
विभिन्न सदस्यों को समय समय पर उनके उत्कृष्ट कार्य के अनुसार विभिन्न उपाधियां दी जाती हैं.

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

> मैं अपने लिए सुविधा नहीं मांग रहा हु जनाब मैं तो कवी साहब हूँ ही <<<<<<
> मैं तो जानकारी के लिए पूछ रहा हूँ <<<<<<
> जैसे स्वागत प्रभारी/चोपाल प्रभारी/नियामक के लिए सुविधा है वेसे ही कवी के लिए भी कोन_कोन सी  सुविधा हे जनाब <<<<


कवी साहब जी कुछ कवी अंदाज में यही प्रश्न करो तो कुछ मजा आयेगा

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आप किस आधार पर यह कह रहे हैं कि इन्हें नियामक विभाग में जाने की इजाजत है.
> जब तक विश्वस्त आधार ना हो तब तक इस प्रकार के प्रश्न बेमानी हैं.


मेरे पास इसका प्रमाण है जी !!!!

प्रमाण होने के बाद ही मैंने ये *बात* कही है !!!!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> जिनका वर्णन आपने किया है 
> उन सभी को सुविधा उनके कार्य के लिए मिलती है जी 
> नाम के लिए नहीं. 
> विभिन्न सदस्यों को समय समय पर उनके उत्कृष्ट कार्य के अनुसार विभिन्न उपाधियां दी जाती हैं.



जनाब मुन्नाराजा जी शायद मैं सवाल समझाने में गलती कर गया मेरा आशय है की फोरम कवी को कोन-कोन सी सुविधाएँ प्राप्त हैं <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जनाब मुन्नाराजा जी शायद मैं सवाल समझाने में गलती कर गया मेरा आशय है की फोरम कवी को कोन-कोन सी सुविधाएँ प्राप्त हैं <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


कवि साहब जी आपने नाम के सम्बोधन मे गलती कर दी है !!!

नियामक जी से कहकर इस गलती को सही करा लीजिये !!!

----------


## Krishna

मेरे को जानना है क्यों एक पोस्ट के सूत्र बनते हैं क्यों इनके खिलाफ कोई नियम नहीं है ..................... 
क्या वो बात किसी सम्बंधित सूत्र में नहीं लिखी जा सकती थी ???? 
धन्यवाद |

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कवि साहब जी आपने नाम के सम्बोधन मे गलती कर दी है !!!
> 
> नियामक जी से कहकर इस गलती को सही करा लीजिये !!!


जी जनाब ये e डबल दब गया है <<<<<<<<
क्रपया नियामक गलती  सही कर दें <<<<<<
क्योंकी इस सूत्र में मेरी एडिट करने की पावर काम नहीं कर रही है <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हा हा हा !!!
> 
> जी अब यहाँ और पोस्ट नहीं करूंगा ऐसी क्योंकि अब ये सूत्र संगत पोस्ट नहीं होगी !!!!


*जी मुझे भी कुछ पुछना हे जब कोई सदस्य ओफ़ लाईन होता हे या रात को घर जाता हे तो वो यहा गुड नाईट क्यो नही बोलता ?
मे घर जा रहा हु आप सभी को शुभ रात्री गुड नाईट*

----------


## Krishna

पोस्ट करने में HTML कोडिंग  लिखी आ रही है | .................. अब इसका क्या करें .....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *जी मुझे भी कुछ पुछना हे जब कोई सदस्य ओफ़ लाईन होता हे या रात को घर जाता हे तो वो यहा गुड नाईट क्यो नही बोलता ?
> मे घर जा रहा हु आप सभी को शुभ रात्री गुड नाईट*


क्योंकि घर पहुचकर फिर से वो आनलाइन हो जाता होगा !!!! :):

----------


## apnapan.pyar

क्या मेन पेज पर से जन्मदिवस शो करने की सुविधा हटा दी गयी है ???

अगर हटा दी गयी है तो प्लीज़ उसे दुबारा से ला दिया जाये !!!!

----------


## pathfinder

> पोस्ट करने में HTML कोडिंग  लिखी आ रही है | .................. अब इसका क्या करें .....


प्रिय स्मार्टी  जी क्या आप स्क्रीनशॉट दिखा सकते हैं ?

----------


## Krishna

> प्रिय स्मार्टी  जी क्या आप स्क्रीनशॉट दिखा सकते हैं ?


कल आ रही थी जब मै रंगीन करना चाहता था लिखे टेक्स्ट को .. 
फिर जब कुछ समझ ही नहीं आ रहा था तो मैंने वो सामान्य कर दिया | 
काव्य माला की अंतिम पोस्ट की बात है जो आप देख सकते हैं एडिटेड है जिसका कारन भी यही है | 
अभी मैंने दोबारा से एडिट किया है तथा कार्य ठीक हो गया है | 
धन्यवाद ||

----------


## Munneraja

सूत्र से असम्बद्ध प्रविष्टियों को चौपाल पर भेज दिया गया है.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> क्या मेन पेज पर से जन्मदिवस शो करने की सुविधा हटा दी गयी है ???
> 
> अगर हटा दी गयी है तो प्लीज़ उसे दुबारा से ला दिया जाये !!!!


 क्या आए सुविधा आगे से नहीं दी जाएगी ????

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या आए सुविधा आगे से नहीं दी जाएगी ????


प्रिय पंकज जी,सेटिंग चेक की जा रही है |

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> प्रिय पंकज जी,सेटिंग चेक की जा रही है |


जवाब देने के लिए !!!

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या आए सुविधा आगे से नहीं दी जाएगी ????


फोरम के तकनीकि कार्य के लिए तकनीकि प्रभारी नियुक्त किये हुए हैं.
जो भी तकनीकि समस्या होती है उसे उनके पास भेज दिया जाता है.
पाथ जी के अनुसार आपकी शिकायत उनको भेज दी गई है.

----------


## satya_anveshi

जैसे पुराने समय में लोका थे वैसे ही अभी कोई तकनीकी प्रभारी है क्या बड़े भैया?

----------


## xman

> जैसे पुराने समय में लोका थे वैसे ही अभी कोई तकनीकी प्रभारी है क्या बड़े भैया?


हाँ तकनीकी प्रभारी है परन्तु अभी नाम गुप्त रखा गया है समय आने पर पाथ जी बता देंगे ।

----------


## xman

> क्या मेन पेज पर से जन्मदिवस शो करने की सुविधा हटा दी गयी है ???
> 
> अगर हटा दी गयी है तो प्लीज़ उसे दुबारा से ला दिया जाये !!!!





> क्या आए सुविधा आगे से नहीं दी जाएगी ????


ऐसी कोई सुविधा बंद नहीं की गई है । जिस दिन किसी सदस्य का जन्म दिवस ना हो तो कैसे दिखाई देगा ।

----------


## Salonee

> ऐसी कोई सुविधा बंद नहीं की गई है । जिस दिन किसी सदस्य का जन्म दिवस ना हो तो कैसे दिखाई देगा ।


पर जब लाखों की संख्या मे सदस्य हें तो ऐसा केसे हो सकता हे की किसी दिन किसी का भी जन्मदिन ना हो ?

----------


## xman

> पर जब लाखों की संख्या मे सदस्य हें तो ऐसा केसे हो सकता हे की किसी दिन किसी का भी जन्मदिन ना हो ?


हमारे मंच पर सदस्यों की संख्या 40877 है और ऐसा क्यों नहीं हो सकता । अगर ४ - ५ दिन तक किसी का भी जन्म दिवस ना दिखाई दे तो हम सोच सकते है की ऐसी कोई सुविधा बंद हो गई है ।

----------


## Krishna

१८ मै को मेरा जन्म दिवस था .. और वो तो शो हुआ था ...........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ऐसी कोई सुविधा बंद नहीं की गई है । जिस दिन किसी सदस्य का जन्म दिवस ना हो तो कैसे दिखाई देगा ।


लेकिन मित्र मैंने इसलिए कहा था लगातार दो दिन (21 - 22 मई )  तक मुझे वो सुविधा शो नहीं हुई !!!!

और फोरम के आकड़ों के अनुसार 21 तारीख को 42 सदस्यों के 22 तारीख को 31 सदस्यों के जन्मदिन है !!!!

वैसे पाथ जी ने बताया है की सेटिंग की जा रही है !!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

क्या रेपोटेशन प्रणाली मे कुछ बदलाव किए जा रहे है ?????

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> क्या रेपोटेशन प्रणाली मे कुछ बदलाव किए जा रहे है ?????



शायद फोरम को अपग्रेड करने के कारण अभी प्रबंधन के पास समय नहीं है !!!

इसलिए जवाब नहीं आया शायद !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> शायद फोरम को अपग्रेड करने के कारण अभी प्रबंधन के पास समय नहीं है !!!
> 
> इसलिए जवाब नहीं आया शायद !!!


आप अंशत: सही हैं. वैसे मेरी जानकारी में रेपो सिस्टम में बदलाव प्रस्तावित नहीं है|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> आप अंशत: सही हैं. वैसे मेरी जानकारी में रेपो सिस्टम में बदलाव प्रस्तावित नहीं है|


ठीक हा जी मैंने तो अपनी जिज्ञासा इसलिए उतपन्न की थी क्योंकि मैंने सुना था इसमे जल्द ही कोई परिवर्तन होंगे !!!

लेकिन शायद अभी वो समय नहीं आया !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> ठीक हा जी मैंने तो अपनी जिज्ञासा इसलिए उतपन्न की थी क्योंकि मैंने सुना था इसमे जल्द ही कोई परिवर्तन होंगे !!!
> 
> लेकिन शायद अभी वो समय नहीं आया !!!


देखिये, आइडिये तो हम सभी के पास भी होते हैं, आने वाला समय कैसा होगा कौन जाने, अच्छा ही हो.. आमीन....हाल फ़िलहाल रे. सिस्टम में किसी परिवर्तन की उम्मीद नहीं है,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> देखिये, आइडिये तो हम सभी के पास भी होते हैं, आने वाला समय कैसा होगा कौन जाने, अच्छा ही हो.. आमीन....हाल फ़िलहाल रे. सिस्टम में किसी परिवर्तन की उम्मीद नहीं है,


हम तो जी आप सब के आइडियों की हो तो कद्र करते है !!!

जभी तो यहाँ जुड़े हुए है !!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*जी मुझे ये पुछना हे की ये ,,,,लाईक ,,,,थेन्क्स ,,ओर डिस लाईक से क्या होता हे ,,क्या ये भी रेपो पावर की तरहा पोईन्ट बडाते हे या ,,,,,,,,एवेई*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *जी मुझे ये पुछना हे की ये ,,,,लाईक ,,,,थेन्क्स ,,ओर डिस लाईक से क्या होता हे ,,क्या ये भी रेपो पावर की तरहा पोईन्ट बडाते हे या ,,,,,,,,एवेई*


हाँ बढ़ते है न पॉइंट !!!!

मुझे तो लगता है इन्हे हटा देना चाहिए !!!

नहीं तो फिर कुछ दिनो बाद इनका भी दुरुपयोग होने लगेगा !!! 

और फिर रेपों की तरह इस पर भी कोई नियम बन जाएगा !!!

जिससे कई सदस्यों को फिर से इस मंच से दूर होता देखा जाएगा !!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> हाँ बढ़ते है न पॉइंट !!!!
> 
> मुझे तो लगता है इन्हे हटा देना चाहिए !!!
> 
> नहीं तो फिर कुछ दिनो बाद इनका भी दुरुपयोग होने लगेगा !!! 
> 
> और फिर रेपों की तरह इस पर भी कोई नियम बन जाएगा !!!
> 
> जिससे कई सदस्यों को फिर से इस मंच से दूर होता देखा जाएगा !!!


*अरे यो बात कोनी ,,,,,,,मेन्ने तो लागे हे ईशु कोई फ़रक कोनी पडे 
बस जब कोई बात चोकी लागे थेन्क ,,,काई मतलब ,,,,,
ओर रही बात मन्च छोडने की तो वो सबका अपना पर्सनल मेटर छ*

----------


## vedant thakur

> हाँ बढ़ते है न पॉइंट !!!!
> 
> मुझे तो लगता है इन्हे हटा देना चाहिए !!!
> 
> नहीं तो फिर कुछ दिनो बाद इनका भी दुरुपयोग होने लगेगा !!! 
> 
> और फिर रेपों की तरह इस पर भी कोई नियम बन जाएगा !!!
> 
> जिससे कई सदस्यों को फिर से इस मंच से दूर होता देखा जाएगा !!!


पंकज भय्या काहे सुविधाओ को बंद करवाने पर तुले हो एक तो वैसे ही यहाँ मांगने से कुछ मिलता नही आसानी से !

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *अरे यो बात कोनी ,,,,,,,मेन्ने तो लागे हे ईशु कोई फ़रक कोनी पडे 
> बस जब कोई बात चोकी लागे थेन्क ,,,काई मतलब ,,,,,
> ओर रही बात मन्च छोडने की तो वो सबका अपना पर्सनल मेटर छ*


http://hindivichar.com/thanks.php?do=statistics

ये देखो जी इसमे सारी डीटेल आती है !!!

या तो ये दीतेल बंद हो जाये !!! नहीं तो इससे भी रेपों की तरह ही फर्क पड़ेगा !!!

रेपों भी इसीलिए था !!! जब कोई पोस्ट मतलब वाली लगे उसके लिए रेपों !!!

लेकिन आपने देखा उसका क्या हाल हुआ !!!!

बेचारा रेपों सिस्टम अब कोने मे पड़ा है !!!!

अब कोई पूछता भी नहीं है !!!

और जब रेपों को सब एक प्रतियोगिता की तरह मानते थे !!! इसलिए काफी सदस्य लॉगिन भी हो जाते थे !!!

----------


## gangu teli

> आप बार बार मेरी सारी पोस्टें लाइक कर कर के बेकार मे सबको शक करवा रहे हो !!!! :838:


सारी कहाँ की है जी .....  जिसकी पोस्ट पसन्द आती है , बटन दबा देता हुँ ...... अब उर्दू शायरी या इंग्लिस सैक्सन की पोस्ट  लाईक कैसे करूँ जो समझ मे ही नही आती !!!.

----------


## satya_anveshi

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...17#post1888017
यहाँ देखिए................
-Radhe-
Guest
ऐसा क्यों लिखा आ रहा है???

----------


## Munneraja

> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...17#post1888017
> यहाँ देखिए................
> -Radhe-
> Guest
> ऐसा क्यों लिखा आ रहा है???


इनकी आईडी किसी कारण से स्वयम सदस्य द्वारा डिलीट हो गई है 
तकनीकि विभाग में शिकायत भेजी जा चुकी है

----------


## vedant thakur

> इनकी आईडी किसी कारण से स्वयम सदस्य द्वारा डिलीट हो गई है 
> तकनीकि विभाग में शिकायत भेजी जा चुकी है


कोई सदस्य अपनी आईडी भला कैसे डिलीट कर सकता है ?

----------


## pathfinder

> इनकी आईडी किसी कारण से स्वयम सदस्य द्वारा डिलीट हो गई है 
> तकनीकि विभाग में शिकायत भेजी जा चुकी है





> कोई सदस्य अपनी आईडी भला कैसे डिलीट कर सकता है ?


इनकी आईडी मेरी गलती से डिलीट हुयी है इस कारण इनकी प्रविष्टियों में इनकी उपाधि guest प्रदर्शित हो रही है |

----------


## sultania

> इनकी आईडी मेरी गलती से डिलीट हुयी है इस कारण इनकी प्रविष्टियों में इनकी उपाधि guest प्रदर्शित हो रही है |


सर जी आपकी पोस्ट से अब साफ हो गया है की जरूरत होने पे सदस्य की आईडी डिलीट भी की जा सकती है ,धन्यवाद ।

----------


## pathfinder

> सर जी आपकी पोस्ट से अब साफ हो गया है की जरूरत होने पे सदस्य की आईडी डिलीट भी की जा सकती है ,धन्यवाद ।


जी हाँ बिल्कुल ,लेकिन हम सक्रिय सदस्यों की आईडी मिटाते  नहीं हैं ,वैसे अभी पिछले सप्ताह शून्य प्रविष्टि संख्या वाले ऐसे सदस्यों की लगभग 23000 आईडी मिटाई गयी हैं जिन्होंने पिछले दो वर्ष से लोगिन ही नही किया है !

----------


## sultania

> जी हाँ बिल्कुल ,लेकिन हम सक्रिय सदस्यों की आईडी मिटाते  नहीं हैं ,वैसे अभी पिछले सप्ताह शून्य प्रविष्टि संख्या वाले ऐसे सदस्यों की लगभग 23000 आईडी मिटाई गयी हैं जिन्होंने पिछले दो वर्ष से लोगिन ही नही किया है !


बहुत अच्छा कदम है, झूठ-मूठ के सदस्य से कम सक्रिय सदस्य अच्छे है ।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

इस सूत्र में मेरी कूछ प्रविष्टियों को क्यों मिटाया गया हैं जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## satya_anveshi

जनाब शायद आपकी पोस्ट को इकट्ठा करके चौपाल पर भेज दिया गया है।

----------


## robin hood

> सर जी आपकी पोस्ट से अब साफ हो गया है की जरूरत होने पे सदस्य की आईडी डिलीट भी की जा सकती है ,धन्यवाद ।


राधे आय डी तो गलती से डिलीट हुई हें ,रिस्टोर सम्भव नही शायद

----------


## ashwanimale

> जनाब शायद आपकी पोस्ट को इकट्ठा करके चौपाल पर भेज दिया गया है।


कवि साहब, BTG का अनुमान सही है-

* मित्रों, विगत दिनों में करीब 23 पोस्ट्स चैपाल पहुंचाई गई थी, आवश्यकतानुसार आने वाले समय में भी फिर से प्रबंधन सूत्रों से अनावश्यक पोस्टस चैपाल भेजी या मिटाई भी जाती रहेंगी।

----------


## useless

i m unable to start a thread,plz help me?

----------


## Munneraja

> इस सूत्र में मेरी कूछ प्रविष्टियों को क्यों मिटाया गया हैं जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


आप अपने प्रोफाइल में जा कर अपनी प्रविष्टियों को देखें. 
आपकी प्रविष्टि वहाँ मौजूद हैं तो उन्हें संभवतः चौपाल पर भेजा गया है क्योंकि वे अवश्य ही इस सूत्र के विषय से कहीं हटकर रही होंगी.
यह सूत्र सामान्य मनो-विनोद के लिए नहीं है.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> i m unable to start a thread,plz help me?


एक बार लोगाउट कर फिर लॉगिन करके देखिये !!!!

शायद फिर आप सूत्र बना सकते है !!!

----------


## Munneraja

> एक बार लोगाउट कर फिर लॉगिन करके देखिये !!!!
> 
> शायद फिर आप सूत्र बना सकते है !!!


सूत्र मोडरेशन में था जिसे अप्रूव कर दिया गया है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

क्या अभी भी फोरम की तकनीकी परेशानियाँ खत्म नहीं हुई है ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्या अभी भी फोरम की तकनीकी परेशानियाँ खत्म नहीं हुई है ?


प्रिय पीके जी, कुछ नन्हीं प्रारब्लम रहना स्वाभाविक है, अन्य कोई बड़ी प्राब्लम द्रष्टिगोचर नहीं हुई हैं, आप किस कारण से आप यह पूंछ रहे हैं, स्पष्ट बतायें,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> प्रिय बेनतेन जी, कुछ नन्हीं प्रारब्लम रहना स्वाभाविक है, अन्य कोई बड़ी प्राब्लम द्रष्टिगोचर नहीं हुई हैं, आप किस कारण से आप यह पूंछ रहे हैं, स्पष्ट बतायें,


अरे आप तो नाम भी भूल गए जी !!!!!!

नहीं जी है आपस मे कुछ कारण इसलिए नहीं बता सकता !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> अरे आप तो नाम भी भूल गए जी !!!!!!
> 
> नहीं जी है आपस मे कुछ कारण इसलिए नहीं बता सकता !!!


हूँ... जल्दीबाजी का नतीजा था यह, नामसुधार कर दिया बंधू, 
नहीं बता सकते है.. तो फिर पीएम करें या फिर बताएं ही न, दो ही विकल्प है

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या अभी भी फोरम की तकनीकी परेशानियाँ खत्म नहीं हुई है ?


!!!!! जैसे कि ..... ????

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या अभी भी फोरम की तकनीकी परेशानियाँ खत्म नहीं हुई है ?


प्रिय पंकज जी इस समय मंच पर केवल डेटाबेस एरर की समस्या आ रही है जिसके स्थायी हल के लिए हम निरंतर प्रयासरत हैं ,बहुत जल्द इसका समाधान निकाल लिया जायेगा |
यदि कोई अन्य समस्या हो तो कृपया अवगत कराएँ ,हो सकता है हमारा ध्यान उस और न गया हो |

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> प्रिय पंकज जी इस समय मंच पर केवल डेटाबेस एरर की समस्या आ रही है जिसके स्थायी हल के लिए हम निरंतर प्रयासरत हैं ,बहुत जल्द इसका समाधान निकाल लिया जायेगा |
> यदि कोई अन्य समस्या हो तो कृपया अवगत कराएँ ,हो सकता है हमारा ध्यान उस और न गया हो |


ठीक है जी !!!

आशा है ये परेशानी भी जल्द ही खत्म हो जाएगी !!!!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*अब उपर वो मेसेज लिखा हुआ नही आ रहा इसका मे क्या मतलब समझु ,,,की अब वो डाटा बेस एरर वाली समस्या समाप्त हो गई हे ,,या कुछ दिनो के लिये*

----------


## pathfinder

> *अब उपर वो मेसेज लिखा हुआ नही आ रहा इसका मे क्या मतलब समझु ,,,की अब वो डाटा बेस एरर वाली समस्या समाप्त हो गई हे ,,या कुछ दिनो के लिये*


http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1906916

----------


## robin hood

> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1906916


हा यही.......................धन्यवा  द

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1906916


*आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ,,,ओर रही बात पोस्टो की तो वो तो फ़िर से हो जायेगी*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आज अभी इसी समय ,,,,24 टोप पोस्ट वाला आईकम गायब हे ,,,,कोई बता सकता हे की क्यो  गायब हे ,,,,*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## xman

> *आज अभी इसी समय ,,,,24 टोप पोस्ट वाला आईकम गायब हे ,,,,कोई बता सकता हे की क्यो  गायब हे ,,,,*


फोरम पर चैट बॉक्स इनस्टॉल का कार्य चल रहा था इसलिए बाकि के पलगिन को डिसएबल किया था

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*नियामक महोदय आपके हस्थाश्रर मे मोबाईल समबन्धी जानकारी हे क्या आप बता सकते हे की e75 नोकिया फ़ोन को रिसेट केसे करेगे ??*

----------


## xman

> *नियामक महोदय आपके हस्थाश्रर मे मोबाईल समबन्धी जानकारी हे क्या आप बता सकते हे की e75 नोकिया फ़ोन को रिसेट केसे करेगे ??*


मोबाइल में *#7370# टाइप करें टाइप करने पर आपसे सिक्यूरिटी कोड माँगा जायेगा तो आप कोड इंटर करें । नोकिया का डिफ़ॉल्ट कोड 12345 है

----------


## Krishna

> *नियामक महोदय आपके हस्थाश्रर मे मोबाईल समबन्धी जानकारी हे क्या आप बता सकते हे की e75 नोकिया फ़ोन को रिसेट केसे करेगे ??*



*#7780# भी ट्राई कर सकते हैं |

----------


## satya_anveshi

ये जो स्टेटस और मूड वाले नए प्लगिन लगाए गए हैं, इनका उपयोग कैसे करें?

----------


## satya_anveshi

और पहले जो सूत्रों में तुरंत उत्तर वाली टेक्स्ट एडिटर थी, वहाँ अब गो एडवांस्ड वाली आ रही है........ बड़ी परेशानी हो रही है।

----------


## pathfinder

> ये जो स्टेटस और मूड वाले नए प्लगिन लगाए गए हैं, इनका उपयोग कैसे करें?


अब चेक कीजिये स्टेट्स एवं मूड के पास एक पेन का चिन्ह है जिसे क्लिक करके आप इसे सम्पादित कर सकते हैं |

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> और पहले जो सूत्रों में तुरंत उत्तर वाली टेक्स्ट एडिटर थी, वहाँ अब गो एडवांस्ड वाली आ रही है........ बड़ी परेशानी हो रही है।





> अब चेक कीजिये स्टेट्स एवं मूड के पास एक पेन का चिन्ह है जिसे क्लिक करके आप इसे सम्पादित कर सकते हैं |


mujhe bhi bahut der baad samajh aaya haha, benten ji

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*अभी 15 मिनट पहले मेरे यहा वही डाटा बेस एरर की समस्या आई थी 
मे जानना चाहता हु की क्या यह समस्या किसी ओर सदस्य को भी हुई थी या स्ल्लो नेट के कारण मुझे ही*

----------


## satya_anveshi

मुझे भी हुई थी अजय भाई........ यह समस्या........ टाटा बाय बाय वाली........ (database वाली)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> mujhe bhi bahut der baad samajh aaya haha, benten ji


इसे एडिट कर पाने की पावर चालू ही अभी की है पीआरके जी........ इससे पहले केवल एडमिन के पास थी........
सुबह मैंने सब जगह खंगाल लिया था पर कहीं कुछ मिला ही नहीं........ ऑप्शन........ इसे एडिट करने का........

----------


## Vrinda

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=19037

kripya is ukt sutr ka upyog or auchitya par prakash dalein

kyunki muje iski jarurt mehsus hoti prtit nai hu

----------


## salman 3

प्रिय नियामकों कल से फॉर्म पर पोस्ट करते हुए सर्वर बीजी टू कि समस्या आ रही हें ,और इस चक्कर में पोस्ट भी नही हो पाया ,कोई सुझाव हें तो देवे

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्रिय नियामकों कल से फॉर्म पर पोस्ट करते हुए सर्वर बीजी टू कि समस्या आ रही हें ,और इस चक्कर में पोस्ट भी नही हो पाया ,कोई सुझाव हें तो देवे


प्रिय सलमान जी
 सलाम वाले कुम 
कई नई सुविधाएँ जो की चालू की गई थी, वे इस समय नहीं चालू है, रोकी गईं हैं,  इसलिए उम्मीद है की अब आपको दिक्कत नहीं आ रही होगी, फिर भी दिक्कत कायम हो तो सूचित करें|

----------


## tu gadha

> *अभी 15 मिनट पहले मेरे यहा वही डाटा बेस एरर की समस्या आई थी 
> मे जानना चाहता हु की क्या यह समस्या किसी ओर सदस्य को भी हुई थी या स्ल्लो नेट के कारण मुझे ही*


ओह तो ये कॉमन प्रोब्लेम हे ?:300:

----------


## uttarakhandi

> प्रिय नियामकों कल से फॉर्म पर पोस्ट करते हुए सर्वर बीजी टू कि समस्या आ रही हें ,और इस चक्कर में पोस्ट भी नही हो पाया ,कोई सुझाव हें तो देवे


जी मैं भी इस क्लब मे शामिल हूँ। ............ बड़ी उम्मीद थी की अब डेटाबेस एर्र की समस्या खत्म हो गई लेकिन ऐसा हो न सका............ । फॉरम तो बिलकुल कछुआ हो गया.......... । 

हर काम के बाद कोन्फ़िर्मतिओन मैसेज ....... और रेडीरेकटिंग मैसेज.......... मैं तो बोर हो गया।

----------


## salman 3

भाई इस समस्या का निपटारा कब तक होगा ,उस दिन के बाद आज पोस्ट हुई हें ,लगता हें किसी और कोन ये समस्या नही ,पोस्ट ही नही कर पाते लोग आउट होने पर ही फॉर्म खुलती हें ,

----------


## pathfinder

> जी मैं भी इस क्लब मे शामिल हूँ। ............ बड़ी उम्मीद थी की अब डेटाबेस एर्र की समस्या खत्म हो गई लेकिन ऐसा हो न सका............ । फॉरम तो बिलकुल कछुआ हो गया.......... । 
> 
> हर काम के बाद कोन्फ़िर्मतिओन मैसेज ....... और रेडीरेकटिंग मैसेज.......... मैं तो बोर हो गया।


अब चेक कीजिये |

----------


## uttarakhandi

> अब चेक कीजिये |


from morning to this minute there is no database error but speed and redirecting messages are as it is.

----------


## tu gadha

मुझे जानना हे की मंच की अदालत नामक विभाग मे जो " नियम भंग " नामक सूत्र हे वहाँ जाने पर ये क्यूँ लिखा हुआ दिखाई दे रहा हे--- You are not authorised to participate in this dispute. ?

----------


## tu gadha

इस वक्त प्रशासक और नियामक महोदय दोनों हें , फिर भी किसी ने जवाब नहीं दिया :176:

----------


## Krish13

> मुझे जानना हे की मंच की अदालत नामक विभाग मे जो " नियम भंग " नामक सूत्र हे वहाँ जाने पर ये क्यूँ लिखा हुआ दिखाई दे रहा हे--- You are not authorised to participate in this dispute. ?


मित्र उस विभाग मेँ मुकदमे से सम्बंधित सदस्योँ को जाने की अनुमति है।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> मित्र उस विभाग मेँ मुकदमे से सम्बंधित सदस्योँ को जाने की अनुमति है।


मेरे खयाल से तो केवल प्रविष्टि पर प्रतिबंध था ........... मुकदमा तो खुले रूप मे ही चलना चाहिए ....... ताकि पारदर्शिता बनी रहे।

----------


## sultania

> मेरे खयाल से तो केवल प्रविष्टि पर प्रतिबंध था ........... मुकदमा तो खुले रूप मे ही चलना चाहिए ....... ताकि पारदर्शिता बनी रहे।


जी हाँ सही कहा आपने ,,मैंने भी कुछ ऐसा ही समझा था ।

----------


## Krish13

> मेरे खयाल से तो केवल प्रविष्टि पर प्रतिबंध था ........... मुकदमा तो खुले रूप मे ही चलना चाहिए ....... ताकि पारदर्शिता बनी रहे।





> जी हाँ सही कहा आपने ,,मैंने भी कुछ ऐसा ही समझा था ।


मुकदमेँ को सार्वजनिक चलाने का विकल्प प्रशासक जी के पास सुरक्षित है
जब कार्यवाही शुरु होगी तब प्रशासक जी उस सूत्र को प्रदर्शित कर सकते हैँ।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मुकदमेँ को सार्वजनिक चलाने का विकल्प प्रशासक जी के पास सुरक्षित है
> जब कार्यवाही शुरु होगी तब प्रशासक जी उस सूत्र को प्रदर्शित कर सकते हैँ।


*जय राम जी की नियामक दादा ,,,,ओर मुकदमा तो सभी के सामने चलना चाहीये ना 
वो फ़िल्मो मे दिखाते हे ना की जज के सामने ओर वकिलो के पिछे भी बहुत सारे लोग बेठे होते हे उसी तरहा 
हमे भी आप सभी नियामको की राय जानने का ओर पक्श विपक्श की आपसी सफ़ाई देने वाले तरिके देखने का आनन्द लेने दिजीये 
ताकी हमे भी पता चले की गर कभी हम पर भी मुकदमा चले तो हम उसे केसे हेन्डल करे 
यहा किसी का क्या पता कोई भी किसी पर किसी बात को ले कर केस ठोक दे तो ???*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*अरे हा याद आया ,,,,,,,,,नियामको ओर प्रशाशको से एक सुझाव था 
गर आप लोगो की अनुमती हो तो कहु*

----------


## Krish13

> *अरे हा याद आया ,,,,,,,,,नियामको ओर प्रशाशको से एक सुझाव था 
> गर आप लोगो की अनुमती हो तो कहु*


कहिये जनाब.......

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> कहिये जनाब.......


*अभी मे कुछ कहुगा तो कई लोग आ कर मुझसे झगडने लग जायेगे 
या यु समझ लिजीये शायद मे बेन होने वाला हु 
आप सभी कहते हे की अब फ़ोरम साफ़ सुथरा हो गया हे 
पर मे कहता हु की कहा साफ़ सुथरा हुआ हे मुझ तो कही साफ़ सुथरा नही नजर आता 
आप ने खुद मेरी कई एसी वेसी फ़ोटोज हटाई हे मे खुद मानता हु 
पर अभी भी मनमोहक सुत्र मे शायद उसके सभी सुत्र मे आपको कई एसी फ़ोटोज मिल जायेगी 
जिनकी हमे पोस्ट करने की फ़ोरम परमिसन नही देता हम करे भी तो क्या करे आप सभी ने हमारी आदत ही खराब कर दी 
पहले एडल्ट फ़ोटो पोस्ट करने की परमिसन थी एक दम से हटा दी 
पर अभी भी कई लोग वो ही चिज कर रहे हे ,,,,,,,आप क्या कहोगे ,,,,फ़ोटो डिलीट कर दोगे ,,,,,उसे वार्निन्ग दे दोगे ,,,पर उससे होगा क्या*

----------


## Munneraja

यह समझना, सुधारना तो सभी को पड़ेगा 
अन्यथा जबरदस्ती किसी को सुधारना दुष्कर कार्य है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*सुधारने के लिये कोन कह रहा हे ये तो खुद समझने की बात हे  
हमारे समाज से जल्दी से लडकी किसी बडॆ बुजुर्ग के सामने बिना घुघट के ही नही जाती 
उस पर आप सभी लोग ये कहते हे की ये फ़ोरम अब पहले जेसा नही हे साफ़ सुथरा फ़ोरम हे 
परिवार के सामने या साथ भी यहा आया जा सकता हे 
मे कहता हु की आपमे से कोई भी अपने परिवार वालो के साथ या सामने इस सुत्र परा आता हे के नही 
मेरे ख्याल से कोई नही आता ,,,,, हसी आती हे आपके इस वाक्यसे की ये एक पारिवारिक मन्च हे 
किसी को भी बुराल गे तो माफ़ी चाहुगा*

----------


## Krish13

यदि आसानी से सुधरने की प्रवृति इंसान मेँ होती तो आज दुनिया मेँ जेल और थाने बनाने की आवश्यकता ही ना होती।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> यदि आसानी से सुधरने की प्रवृति इंसान मेँ होती तो आज दुनिया मेँ जेल और थाने बनाने की आवश्यकता ही ना होती।


*आपकी बात से मे पुरी तरहा से सहमत हु 
पर आप लोगो ने ही यहा सदस्यो को मनमोहक पोस्ट करने की अनुमती दे रखी हे 
उसका दोश आप सदस्यो को क्यो दे रहे हो
मनमोहक वाला विभाग ही हटा दो फ़िर देखना कोई केसे पोस्ट करे 
*

----------


## Krish13

मित्र यदि बच्चा जांघ गंदी कर देता है तो उसे कांट कर नही फेका जाता
साफ ही किया जाता है।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> मित्र यदि बच्चा जांघ गंदी कर देता है तो उसे कांट कर नही फेका जाता
> साफ ही किया जाता है।


*रहने दो रे दादु ,,,,मे कुछ भी कहु आपके पास मेरी हर एक बात का जवाब हे खेर कोई बात नही 
जेसे चल रहा हे चलने दो ,,,,,,अपने क्या हे अपन कोन सा यहा परिवार वालो के साथ आता हु 
जिसको प्रोबलम होगी अपने आप कह देगा ,,,
माफ़ी चाहुगा आप लोगो का किमती समय खराब किया इस बेफ़िजुल बकवास के लिये*

----------


## Krish13

कही भगवान की कथा चल रही हो और स्रोताओँ के पीछे अचानक झगड़ा होने लगे तो स्रोता अपने मन से कथा को विशरा कर झगड़े को देखने और सुनने लगते हैँ

अर्थात मानव का ध्यान बुराई की तरफ ज्यादा आकर्षित होता है यही मानव प्रवृति है।

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरे खयाल से तो केवल प्रविष्टि पर प्रतिबंध था ........... मुकदमा तो खुले रूप मे ही चलना चाहिए ....... ताकि पारदर्शिता बनी रहे।





> जी हाँ सही कहा आपने ,,मैंने भी कुछ ऐसा ही समझा था ।





> *जय राम जी की नियामक दादा ,,,,ओर मुकदमा तो सभी के सामने चलना चाहीये ना 
> वो फ़िल्मो मे दिखाते हे ना की जज के सामने ओर वकिलो के पिछे भी बहुत सारे लोग बेठे होते हे उसी तरहा 
> हमे भी आप सभी नियामको की राय जानने का ओर पक्श विपक्श की आपसी सफ़ाई देने वाले तरिके देखने का आनन्द लेने दिजीये 
> ताकी हमे भी पता चले की गर कभी हम पर भी मुकदमा चले तो हम उसे केसे हेन्डल करे 
> यहा किसी का क्या पता कोई भी किसी पर किसी बात को ले कर केस ठोक दे तो ???*


ठीक है....................

----------


## tu gadha

> *आपकी बात से मे पुरी तरहा से सहमत हु 
> पर आप लोगो ने ही यहा सदस्यो को मनमोहक पोस्ट करने की अनुमती दे रखी हे 
> उसका दोश आप सदस्यो को क्यो दे रहे हो
> मनमोहक वाला विभाग ही हटा दो फ़िर देखना कोई केसे पोस्ट करे 
> *


मै भी शत प्रतिशत आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ 
अगर अब यह एक पारिवारिक मंच हे तो तो यहाँ गरम विभाग बिलकुल नहीं होना चाहिए 
जिसे अब शायद मिर्ची तड़का  कहा जाता हे 
क्या वहाँ के रंगीन विभाग या मनमोहक चित्र विभाग मे आप या कोई भी  अपने परिवार के साथ पधारते हें ?

----------


## Krish13

जिन मित्रोँ को मिर्ची तड़का विभाग पसंद ना हो वे अपने  लिये इस विभाग को बंद करवा सकते है
फिर आपकी आई डी पर यह विभाग प्रदर्शित नही होगा।
फिर आप आराम से अपने परिवार के साथ मंच पर भ्रमण कर सकते हैँ।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> ठीक है....................


Ji shukriya....

----------


## uttarakhandi

> जिन मित्रोँ को मिर्ची तड़का विभाग पसंद ना हो वे अपने  लिये इस विभाग को बंद करवा सकते है
> फिर आपकी आई डी पर यह विभाग प्रदर्शित नही होगा।
> फिर आप आराम से अपने परिवार के साथ मंच पर भ्रमण कर सकते हैँ।



Matalab hindi vichar ko puri tarah garam kiya ja sakta hai. Ab jinko n dekhna ho vo band kara len aur baki log apni ankhe senke. Vichar accha hai avf me bhi yahi tha shayad. 

By default sabki id par band kar do aur uske baad jo mange use de do. Navagat ko kuch samay baad jaise ki 1 hafte baad is chetra me aane ki izzazat mile.

----------


## tu gadha

> जिन मित्रोँ को मिर्ची तड़का विभाग पसंद ना हो वे अपने  लिये इस विभाग को बंद करवा सकते है
> फिर आपकी आई डी पर यह विभाग प्रदर्शित नही होगा।
> फिर आप आराम से अपने परिवार के साथ मंच पर भ्रमण कर सकते हैँ।


हद हे नियामक महोदय 
हमने कब कहा की किसी भी सदस्य को मिर्ची तड़का विभाग से कोई परेशानी हे 
हम तो हिन्दी प्रबंधन  से उनका नज़रिया रखने को कह रहे हें ( जो की फिलहाल साफ तौर पे दोगला लग रहा हे )
इससे तो अच्छा होगा  पहले की तरह पूरा गरम विभाग शुरू कर दीजिये 
इससे फोरम को भी फायदा होगा की नए सदस्य आँख सेकने के लिए जुड़ेंगे 
और सदस्यों को भी प्रबंधन की नीति दोगली नहीं लगेगी 

और फिर पहले की तरह ये ऑप्शन भी खुला रखिए की जिसे देखना हे देखे वरना अपने एवं अपने परिवार के लिए गरम विभाग बंद करवा ले

----------


## sultania

मित्रो अब शायद ही फोरम पे पॉर्न संबंधी वस्तु प्रस्तुत मिले ।  क्योंकि सरकार के आदेश पे ऐसी वेबसाईट के url को भारत मैं बेन कर दिया है ।  लगभग 5 दिन पहले ये कदम उठाया गया है ।  xb ,dbbrg ,nirojan adda ओर अनेकों साईटे अब खुल नहीं रही ,भारत मैं प्रतिबंधित कर दी गयी है ।  केवल सिने मेगज़ीन ओर भारतीय सिनेमा मैं प्रस्तुत चित्रो को ही स्वीकृति मिली है ।

----------


## tu gadha

एक छोटा सा प्रश्न और हे 

सूत्र3,961प्रविष्टियाँ828,996सदस्य50,493सक्रिय सदस्य882

सक्रिय सदस्य की परिभाषा क्या हे अर्थात किन सदस्यों को सक्रिय सदस्य की श्रेणी मे रखा जाता हे ( मै सक्रिय सदस्य हूँ या नहीं :300: )

----------


## tu gadha

> मित्रो अब शायद ही फोरम पे पॉर्न संबंधी वस्तु प्रस्तुत मिले ।  क्योंकि सरकार के आदेश पे ऐसी वेबसाईट के url को भारत मैं बेन कर दिया है ।  लगभग 5 दिन पहले ये कदम उठाया गया है ।  xb ,dbbrg ,nirojan adda ओर अनेकों साईटे अब खुल नहीं रही ,भारत मैं प्रतिबंधित कर दी गयी है ।  केवल सिने मेगज़ीन ओर भारतीय सिनेमा मैं प्रस्तुत चित्रो को ही स्वीकृति मिली है ।


शुक्रिया सुल्तानिया जी इस जानकारी के लिए 

पर मेरा प्रश्न फोरम के नियमो के संदर्भ मे था

----------


## sultania

> शुक्रिया सुल्तानिया जी इस जानकारी के लिए 
> 
> पर मेरा प्रश्न फोरम के नियमो के संदर्भ मे था


जी मैंने आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दिया ,वर्ना आपकी कोट पोस्ट मैं होती । 
बस जानकारी शेयर कर रहा था ।

----------


## tu gadha

> जी मैंने आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दिया ,वर्ना आपकी कोट पोस्ट मैं होती । 
> बस जानकारी शेयर कर रहा था ।


फिर तो तहे दिल से शुक्रिया

----------


## Krish13

प्रिय मित्र गधा जी, प्रबंधन का नजरिया एक दम साफ है
मिर्ची तड़का विभाग मेँ नग्न चित्र प्रस्तुत करने की अनुमति नही है
फिर भी यदि सदस्य नग्न चित्र प्रस्तुत करते है तो उन्हे नजर मेँ आते ही मिटा दिया जाता है एवं उस सदस्य को नियम याद दिलाया जाता है
फिर भी यदि मिर्ची तड़का विभाग मेँ कोई नग्न चित्र छूट गया हो तो सुधि सदस्योँ से निवेदन है कि वे ऐसे चित्रोँ की जानकारी प्रबंधन सदस्योँ को दे, ताकि उन चित्रोँ को मिटाया जा सके।

----------


## tu gadha

> प्रिय मित्र गधा जी, प्रबंधन का नजरिया एक दम साफ है
> मिर्ची तड़का विभाग मेँ नग्न चित्र प्रस्तुत करने की अनुमति नही है
> फिर भी यदि सदस्य नग्न चित्र प्रस्तुत करते है तो उन्हे नजर मेँ आते ही मिटा दिया जाता है एवं उस सदस्य को नियम याद दिलाया जाता है
> फिर भी यदि मिर्ची तड़का विभाग मेँ कोई नग्न चित्र छूट गया हो तो सुधि सदस्योँ से निवेदन है कि वे ऐसे चित्रोँ की जानकारी प्रबंधन सदस्योँ को दे, ताकि उन चित्रोँ को मिटाया जा सके।


आपने तुरंत मेरी जिज्ञासा शांत की इसलिए धन्यवाद 

पर फिर भी थोड़ा सा अजीब लगता हे जब दो दो तीन तीन नियामकों और प्रशासकों के रहते उनका फोरम पर की गई" एसी" पोस्ट पर ध्यान ना जाये , जहां आम सदस्यों का आसनी से ध्यान चला जाता हे 

अगर अब भी प्रबंधन अपनी गलती ना मानते हुए सिर्फ सफाई देता हे और सदस्यों से अनुरोध करता हे की वो एसी अनुचित पोस्ट ना करें तो फिर तो कोटी कोटी नमन हे एसे प्रबंधन को

----------


## tu gadha

> एक छोटा सा प्रश्न और हे 
> 
> सूत्र3,961प्रविष्टिय  ाँ828,996सदस्य50,493सक्रिय सदस्य882
> 
> सक्रिय सदस्य की परिभाषा क्या हे अर्थात किन सदस्यों को सक्रिय सदस्य की श्रेणी मे रखा जाता हे ( मै सक्रिय सदस्य हूँ या नहीं :300: )


कमाल हे यार 
अब क्या ये प्रश्न का उत्तर भी इतना डिफिकल्ट हे की अभी तक कोई जवाब नहीं :93:

----------


## pathfinder

> कमाल हे यार 
> अब क्या ये प्रश्न का उत्तर भी इतना डिफिकल्ट हे की अभी तक कोई जवाब नहीं :93:


प्रत्येक ऐसा सदस्य सक्रिय सदस्य है जिसने पिछले तीस दिन में एक बार भी लोगिन किया है |

----------


## uttarakhandi

> प्रत्येक ऐसा सदस्य सक्रिय सदस्य है जिसने पिछले तीस दिन में एक बार भी लोगिन किया है |


Matlab lagbhag 49500 sadasya inactive.     



Hun..... Kya karan ho sakta hai.......? Path ji sabhi sadasyon ko ,jisne bhi 100 se jyada pravishti ki hai, email dwara nimantrit nahin kiya ja sakta.

----------


## uttarakhandi

मुकदमे वाले सूत्र में जज साहब कौन हैं और क्या दर्शकों को भी जिज्ञासा व्यक्त करने का  अधिकार है .

----------


## Krish13

> मुकदमे वाले सूत्र में जज साहब कौन हैं और क्या दर्शकों को भी जिज्ञासा व्यक्त करने का  अधिकार है .


मुकदमे का निर्णय प्रशासक जी करेगे...
अन्य सदस्य कार्यवाही देख सकते है, लिखने की अनुमति नही है।

----------


## uttarakhandi

क्या मुकदमे के दौरान कोई अधिकारी गवाह या दर्शक या अभियोजन के विरुद्ध अपने अधिकारों का प्रयोग कर सकता है  .

----------


## uttarakhandi

> मुकदमे का निर्णय प्रशासक जी करेगे...
> अन्य सदस्य कार्यवाही देख सकते है, लिखने की अनुमति नही है।


उचित  है .......

----------


## Munneraja

> हद हे नियामक महोदय 
> हमने कब कहा की किसी भी सदस्य को मिर्ची तड़का विभाग से कोई परेशानी हे 
> हम तो हिन्दी प्रबंधन  से उनका नज़रिया रखने को कह रहे हें ( जो की फिलहाल साफ तौर पे दोगला लग रहा हे )
> इससे तो अच्छा होगा  पहले की तरह पूरा गरम विभाग शुरू कर दीजिये 
> इससे फोरम को भी फायदा होगा की नए सदस्य आँख सेकने के लिए जुड़ेंगे 
> और सदस्यों को भी प्रबंधन की नीति दोगली नहीं लगेगी 
> 
> और फिर पहले की तरह ये ऑप्शन भी खुला रखिए की जिसे देखना हे देखे वरना अपने एवं अपने परिवार के लिए गरम विभाग बंद करवा ले





> आपने तुरंत मेरी जिज्ञासा शांत की इसलिए धन्यवाद 
> 
> पर फिर भी थोड़ा सा अजीब लगता हे जब दो दो तीन तीन नियामकों और प्रशासकों के रहते उनका फोरम पर की गई" एसी" पोस्ट पर ध्यान ना जाये , जहां आम सदस्यों का आसनी से ध्यान चला जाता हे 
> 
> अगर अब भी प्रबंधन अपनी गलती ना मानते हुए सिर्फ सफाई देता हे और सदस्यों से अनुरोध करता हे की वो एसी अनुचित पोस्ट ना करें तो फिर तो कोटी कोटी नमन हे एसे प्रबंधन को


लगता है कि आप मात्र विवाद प्रस्तुत करने के लिए ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ कर रहे हैं. जबकि आपको बताया जा चुका है कि फोरम के नियम ऐसी किसी भी प्रविष्टि की इजाजत नहीं देते हैं एवं शिकायत पर ऐसी प्रविष्टियों को हटा/मिटा दिया जाता है. 
जब आप बार बार समझाने पर भी विवाद प्रस्तुत करना नहीं छोड़ेंगे तो अन्य सदस्यों की तरह आप पर भी नियमानुसार कार्यवाही करने के अतिरिक्त प्रबंधन के पास अन्य कोई उपाय शेष नहीं रहेगा.




> कमाल हे यार 
> अब क्या ये प्रश्न का उत्तर भी इतना डिफिकल्ट हे की अभी तक कोई जवाब नहीं :93:


मेरे विचार के अनुसार आपको हिंदी ज्ञान इतना परिष्कृत होना चाहिए कि "सक्रिय सदस्य" किसे कहते हैं 
= जो नियमित रूप से फोरम पर आता हो.

----------


## uttarakhandi

Main prapt mitrata sandeshon par koi action kyon nahi le pa raha ?

----------


## uttarakhandi

Oh sorry ..... Meri galati...... Ho gaya.

----------


## Munneraja

> Main prapt mitrata sandeshon par koi action kyon nahi le pa raha ?


कृपया आशय स्पष्ट कीजिये 
ताकि आपकी उपयुक्त सहायता की जा सके 
किसी कारणवश यदि यहाँ विवरण देने में असर्मथ हो तो कृपया शिकायत अथवा व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज सकते हैं

----------


## uttarakhandi

> कृपया आशय स्पष्ट कीजिये 
> ताकि आपकी उपयुक्त सहायता की जा सके 
> किसी कारणवश यदि यहाँ विवरण देने में असर्मथ हो तो कृपया शिकायत अथवा व्यक्तिगत सन्देश भेज सकते हैं


Sir ji , isse pahli post ka sandarbh len.... Ho gaya hai. Meri galati thi. Ab har baar forum ki galati ho ye jaroori to nahi

----------


## tu gadha

> लगता है कि आप मात्र विवाद प्रस्तुत करने के लिए ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ कर रहे हैं. जबकि आपको बताया जा चुका है कि फोरम के नियम ऐसी किसी भी प्रविष्टि की इजाजत नहीं देते हैं एवं शिकायत पर ऐसी प्रविष्टियों को हटा/मिटा दिया जाता है. 
> जब आप बार बार समझाने पर भी विवाद प्रस्तुत करना नहीं छोड़ेंगे तो अन्य सदस्यों की तरह आप पर भी नियमानुसार कार्यवाही करने के अतिरिक्त प्रबंधन के पास अन्य कोई उपाय शेष नहीं रहेगा.
> 
> 
> 
> मेरे विचार के अनुसार आपको हिंदी ज्ञान इतना परिष्कृत होना चाहिए कि "सक्रिय सदस्य" किसे कहते हैं 
> = जो नियमित रूप से फोरम पर आता हो.


सम्मान सहित प्रणाम बड़े भैया 

आपने मुझे गलत समझा , मेरा आशय विवाद खड़े करना नहीं अपितु प्रबंधन का ध्यान  उनकी गलतियों की तरफ खींचना था 
हो सकता हे, मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ बिना किसी लाग लपेट के साफ साफ काही गई इसलिए आप विवश हुए हों मुझे गलत समझने के लिए 
पर एसा क्यूँ हो गया हे की अब ज़रा भी प्रांबंधन से कुछ भी पुछे जाने पर  या उनकी गलतियाँ बताई जाने पर प्रबंधन एकदम से डिफ़ेंसिव हो कर सदस्यों पर ही हमला शुरू कर देता हे 

अगर यहाँ गलती सदस्यों की हे की वो तीखे कटाक्ष करते हें तो प्रबंधन भी इससे अछूता नहीं हे , और ये सच हे 




रही बात मेरे हिन्दी ज्ञान की , तो फिर से क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ अपने अल्पज्ञान के लिए 
पर हो सके तो एकबार पाथ जी की इस संदर्भ मे हुई पोस्ट पर ध्यान दीजिये की उस पोस्ट को कितने लाइक और थेंक्स मिले हें , फिर शायाद आप समझ जाएंगे की मेरा आशय क्या था

----------


## tu gadha

एक और छोटा सा प्रश्न क्या वो धूम्रपान करती महिलाएं वाला सूत्र पूरा ही मिटा दिया गया हे ?

अपने अल्पज्ञान वश किए गए इस प्रश्न के लिए अग्रिम क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ

----------


## Munneraja

> सम्मान सहित प्रणाम बड़े भैया 
> 
> आपने मुझे गलत समझा , मेरा आशय विवाद खड़े करना नहीं अपितु प्रबंधन का ध्यान  उनकी गलतियों की तरफ खींचना था 
> हो सकता हे, मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ बिना किसी लाग लपेट के साफ साफ काही गई इसलिए आप विवश हुए हों मुझे गलत समझने के लिए 
> पर एसा क्यूँ हो गया हे की अब ज़रा भी प्रांबंधन से कुछ भी पुछे जाने पर  या उनकी गलतियाँ बताई जाने पर प्रबंधन एकदम से डिफ़ेंसिव हो कर सदस्यों पर ही हमला शुरू कर देता हे 
> 
> अगर यहाँ गलती सदस्यों की हे की वो तीखे कटाक्ष करते हें तो प्रबंधन भी इससे अछूता नहीं हे , और ये सच हे 
> 
> 
> ...


हो सकता है महाशय कि मुझ जैसे कम अक्ल को यह पता नहीं लगा कि नियामक द्वारा स्पष्टीकरण देने के बाद उसमे मीन-मेख निकालने वाले सदस्य को नियमों का हवाला देना या नहीं देना चाहिए.




> एक और छोटा सा प्रश्न क्या वो धूम्रपान करती महिलाएं वाला सूत्र पूरा ही मिटा दिया गया हे ?
> 
> अपने अल्पज्ञान वश किए गए इस प्रश्न के लिए अग्रिम क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ


आप ने खुद ही अपने प्रश्न का उत्तर दे दिया है 
धूम्र पान करना कानूनन अपराध है 
तो उस से सम्बंधित सूत्र को फोरम पर नहीं ही रहना चाहिए

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक पोबलम है.........
कंपूटर से चैट बॉक्स में हिन्दी से लिखा हुआ मेसेज सेंड नहीं हो रहा है पर मोबाइल से हो रहा है।
थोड़ी वीयर्ड है, पर पोबलम तो है!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

पाथ जी................ एक लिटिल सुझाव है................ अतिथि को भी फोरम के सदस्य की पोफाइल देखने की पावर फिर से मिलनी चाहिए................ बहुत जरूरी होता है................ तनिक समझा कीजिए.... ;):

----------


## Aarav switch

> Bas yahi mat kaho is forum par...... Sabki munch bahut unchi hai.....


सबकी तो मूछ ही नही होती भई .


> पाथ जी................ एक लिटिल सुझाव है................ अतिथि को भी फोरम के सदस्य की पोफाइल देखने की पावर फिर से मिलनी चाहिए................ बहुत जरूरी होता है................ तनिक समझा कीजिए.... ;):


अरे पाथ चचा . मुझे भी अगले हफ्ते world spy contest मे पार्टिस्पेट करना है , ये सुविधा बन्द होने से मे होमवर्क नही कर पा रहा .


> na keval moonchh, balki naaak b kafi unchi lambi haipta nai kyu bhul jate hain log ki dunia ka sabse uncha kaha jane wala pahaad Everest b ujaaad hai to aisi unchai ka kya faedabada hua to kya hua jaise ped khajur,raahi ko chaaya nahi, fal laage ati duur


जी वेरिँदा जी  . शुक्रिया  ......  नाक के मामले मे महिला सदस्योँ की पैरवी के लिए ............... :p:

----------


## satya_anveshi

गूगल ने उत्तराखंड में हुई तबाही में लोगों को खोजने के लिए एक वेब पेज बनाया है, अगर आपका अपना कोई वहां पर है या आपको किसी के बारे में जानकारी है तो आप उसे इस लिंक पर जाकर पोस्ट करें........
https://google.org/personfinder/2013-uttrakhand-floods

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्रो उत्तराखंड मे फसे व्यक्तियो के लिए
IDEA COMPANY 10रु. का फ्रिरिचार्ज दे
रही है क्रप्या इस नम्बर औरइस मेसेज
को शेयर
करे.
नम्बर ये रहै जिस से आप बेलेंस ले सकते है-
*150*123#

*फेसबुक पर लगभग विश्वसनीय स्रोत से लिया गया
#नियम से अलग होने पर पोस्ट हटा दें

----------


## uttarakhandi

Are doston us kachahari ke mukadame ka kya hua...... Bas tarikh pe tarikh ...... Ya out of court setelement ho gaya.

----------


## sultania

> Are doston us kachahari ke mukadame ka kya hua...... Bas tarikh pe tarikh ...... Ya out of court setelement ho gaya.


कानून के हाथ लंबे होते है ,उतराखन्डी मित्र जी ,मुजरिम को सजा जरूर मिलती है ।

----------


## gangu teli

> काहे भाई, यही बतिया लो


ओके जी , जब आप पोस्ट करते है तो रिप्लाई बाक्स खोलना पडता है या पहले से ही खुला रहता है , opera mini  के मोबाईल व्यू सलैक्ट करने के बाद source पर क्लिक करने पर खुलता है(इसमे सभी टूल प्रदर्शित नही होते ) , mobile veiw unchack करने पर सभी टूल दिखते है पर जिसमे कुछ लिख सकू वो बाक्स ही नही दिखता , बस ये बताए कि बाक्स किस टूल पर क्लिक करने पर प्रदर्शित होगा ??

----------


## ashwanimale

रिप्लाई बॉक्स खुला मिलता है, मोबाइल से लोग नहीं होता इसलिए पूरी जानकारी नहीं है, इस पोस्ट को शिफ्ट कर कुछ पूछना पर डाल देता हूँ? कोई-न-कोई जानकार अवश्य बता देगा

----------


## gangu teli

> ओके जी , जब आप पोस्ट करते है तो रिप्लाई बाक्स खोलना पडता है या पहले से ही खुला रहता है , opera mini  के मोबाईल व्यू सलैक्ट करने के बाद source पर क्लिक करने पर खुलता है(इसमे सभी टूल प्रदर्शित नही होते ) , mobile veiw unchack करने पर सभी टूल दिखते है पर जिसमे कुछ लिख सकू वो बाक्स ही नही दिखता , बस ये बताए कि बाक्स किस टूल पर क्लिक करने पर प्रदर्शित होगा ??


बताना चाहुँगा कि बाक्स खुल गया है , पोस्ट भी हो पा रही है  !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

> बताना चाहुँगा कि बाक्स खुल गया है , पोस्ट भी हो पा रही है  !!!


सब सीख कर रखो भाई जब पूछुंगा तब बताना ठीक है?

----------


## Vrinda

Muje ye puchna hai ki ashwani ji ka nam forum k home page par top posters me laal dikh raha hai or usi page pe online sadasyo ki list me nila dikh raha hai

aisa kyu? Gehen khojbin par malum chala ki ashwini ji k nam k niche to ab b niyamak likha to fir nam laal kyu nai?

Uttar pratikshit hai

----------


## satya_anveshi

usrname font chng k karn.
top posters and sutr me niche name normal font me aa raha hoga shyd.
jb ashwin ji ne font chng kiya to unka nam admin k bnai hui custm catagry niyamk k default font se bdl gaya. ab aage ki kahani yah he ki font clor font name k sath aasociate hoga. is karn jaha jaha b new font aata he waha waha naam blue clr me hota he aur default font k sath red. :):

yah vivechan purnatya anuman par aadharit he. ;):

----------


## ashwanimale

> Muje ye puchna hai ki ashwani ji ka nam forum k home page par top posters me laal dikh raha hai or usi page pe online sadasyo ki list me nila dikh raha hai
> 
> aisa kyu? Gehen khojbin par malum chala ki ashwini ji k nam k niche to ab b niyamak likha to fir nam laal kyu nai?
> 
> Uttar pratikshit hai


सेटिंग में जाकर - सामान्य सेटिंग में जाकर- सबसे नीचे जाकर- कस्टम फोन सेटिंग में जाकर - कुछ सिमित बदलाव प्रत्येक सदस्य साथी कर सकता है

----------


## Sameerchand

> usrname font chng k karn.
> top posters and sutr me niche name normal font me aa raha hoga shyd.
> jb ashwin ji ne font chng kiya to unka nam admin k bnai hui custm catagry niyamk k default font se bdl gaya. ab aage ki kahani yah he ki font clor font name k sath aasociate hoga. is karn jaha jaha b new font aata he waha waha naam blue clr me hota he aur default font k sath red. :):
> 
> yah vivechan purnatya anuman par aadharit he. ;):


अनुमान कभी कभी सही हो जाता हैं....लेकिन ज्यादातर अनुमान गलत होते हैं....
वैसे शायद यहाँ आपका अनुमान सही हैं.... :):

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अनुमान कभी कभी सही हो जाता हैं....लेकिन ज्यादातर अनुमान गलत होते हैं....
> वैसे शायद यहाँ आपका अनुमान सही हैं.... :):


science of deduction sameer ji.... science of deduction. :):

----------


## Sameerchand

> science of deduction sameer ji.... science of deduction. :):



लगता हैं की शरलोक होम्स के खासे बड़े फैन हैं ..... :):

----------


## gangu teli

अगर किसी प्रविष्ठि के कुछ बिन्दू हमे सही लगते हो तथा कुछ बिन्दू नापसन्द हो तो क्या एक सदस्य द्वारा एक ही पोस्ट को लाईक ( पसन्द ) करना और नापसन्द ( नापसन्द ) क्या सही है ... :question:

----------


## sultania

> अगर किसी प्रविष्ठि के कुछ बिन्दू हमे सही लगते हो तथा कुछ बिन्दू नापसन्द हो तो क्या एक सदस्य द्वारा एक ही पोस्ट को लाईक ( पसन्द ) करना और नापसन्द ( नापसन्द ) क्या सही है ... :question:


मेरी निजी सोच ये रहती है की बिन्दुओ से परे हटके पूरी पोस्ट मुझे कुल मिला के केसी लगती है, उसी पे लाइक या डिसलाईक करना चाहिये ।

----------


## zara khan

क्या कोई यंहा मेरी मदद कर सकता है, कि सूत्र किस तरह बनाया जाय :312:

----------


## zara khan

> क्या कोई यंहा मेरी मदद कर सकता है, कि सूत्र किस तरह बनाया जाय :312:


कोई मेरी मदद नहीं कर रहा हर सूत्र खाली है बोर है

----------


## deshpremi

पहले कम से कम बीस पोस्ट करनी होंगी तब ही सूत्र बना सकते हो 




> कोई मेरी मदद नहीं कर रहा हर सूत्र खाली है बोर है

----------


## zara khan

> पहले कम से कम बीस पोस्ट करनी होंगी तब ही सूत्र बना सकते हो


thank u dp ji, m jst 8 posts away

----------


## gangu teli

मुझे ये जानना है कि क्या गैस्टस्* के IP address को नियामक भी देख सकते है या नही ? अगर उचित लगे तो जवाब दिया जाये अन्यथा पोस्ट स्पैम समझी जाये !!!

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रवर, मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार नहीं देख सकते

----------


## satya_anveshi

क्या फिल्में और गपशप सूत्र को भी दो भागों में बाँटा जाएगा?  इस बारे में कुछ सोचा क्या?

----------


## umabua

> क्या फिल्में और गपशप सूत्र को भी दो भागों में बाँटा जाएगा?  इस बारे में कुछ सोचा क्या?


हाँ, बांटा जा सकता है बशर्ते सूत्र के खुलने और अपडेट होने में   अधिक समय लग रहा  हो या फिर कोई अन्य असुविधा हो रही हो। 

नहीं, इस विषय में विचार नहीं  किया गया  है। सुझाव आते ही कार्यवाही संभव है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

कल चौपाल पर सुझाव दिया था पर आपमें से शायद किसी का जाना हुआ नहीं उधर........... इसलिए इधर भी दे दिया।
थोड़ी दिक्कत तो हो रही है गपशप पर भी........... अन्य सदस्यों कि राय भी ले लीजिए...........

----------


## suman garg

Mai ye poochna chahti hu ki kis mjboori ke karan forum swroop bdla gya

----------


## loolugupta

guru ji aap ye batlaaye ki antarwasna forum kyu band ho gaya waise mai kaafi dino ke baad is forum pe aaya huu

----------


## umabua

> guru ji aap ye batlaaye ki antarwasna forum kyu band ho gaya waise mai kaafi dino ke baad is forum pe aaya huu


सकारात्मक ढंग से सोचें तो बदलाव विकास का स्वरुप है किन्तु यदि नकारात्मक ढंग से विचार करें तो यही बदलाव विनाश का कारण है। आप मंच के नवीन स्वरुप को देखें और विचरण करें। आपको अवश्य अच्छा लगेगा।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

* अगर किसी सदस्य की पोस्ट डिलीट होती हे या अपने आप हट जाती हे तो क्या कोई एसा नियम हे की उसे इसकी जानकारी मिल सके 
गर हा तो कल मेरी कुछ एक पोस्ट डिलीट की गई गर एसा कोई छोटा मोटा अधिकार आप लोगो की महरबानी से हम जेसे सदस्यो को दिया गया हे तो कारण बता दिजीये*

----------


## loolugupta

kintu mai jab bhi free hota tha antarwasna forum khol kar baith jaaya karta tha ab jab ki is forum se vayask samagri bilkul hi hata li gayi hai aisa lagta hai khaane me se namak hi gayeb hai bilkul beswad.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> kintu mai jab bhi free hota tha antarwasna forum khol kar baith jaaya karta tha ab jab ki is forum se vayask samagri bilkul hi hata li gayi hai aisa lagta hai khaane me se namak hi gayeb hai bilkul beswad.


यह बिलकुल ठीक बात है. जो उस विभाग में जाना चाहे जाए जो न जाना चाहे न जाए, 
*पर वह विभाग बंद नही होना चाहिए.*
इसी के परिणाम स्वरूप आज यहाँ सदस्यों की भारी अरे भारी ही नही समझ लीजिये अकाल सा पढ़ गया है.
अधिकाँश कोई नेट पर आता है वह व्यसक सामग्री के लिए अथवा जिन्हें इन साइट्स पर जाना ही नही होता तो वह इधर का मुंह ही नही करते , 
अपना कामकिया बात खतम, और जो इन साइट्स पर ऐसे फोरम्स पर आता हा वह मसाला देखने को ही आता है. 
उसे उसके मन पसंद का सामान नही मिलता तो वह नदारद.

अब देख लीजिये इसी फोरम पर कितनी चहल - पहल होती थी अब... 
*वीरान चिड़िया का बसेरा है......न कुछ तेरा है न कुछ मेरा है..खाली खाली कुर्सियां हैं.......*

कुछ और भी बातें हैंसदस्यों की अत्याधिक कमी के,  पर उसका जिक्र समय आने पर.

----------


## Kamal Ji

+ Reply to Thread 			 		 		 		 			  	 		Page 43 of 44 		 		प्रथम  		 		 		... 		 		3341424344  Last 		 	 	  		 			 				Results 421 to 430 of 431 			


*Thread: बुरा ना मानो...... मजे लो :))<---------क्या यहाँ हर सूत्र में सूत्रधार का नाम नही आ सकता?*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> यह बिलकुल ठीक बात है. जो उस विभाग में जाना चाहे जाए जो न जाना चाहे न जाए, 
> *पर वह विभाग बंद नही होना चाहिए.*
> इसी के परिणाम स्वरूप आज यहाँ सदस्यों की भारी अरे भारी ही नही समझ लीजिये अकाल सा पढ़ गया है.
> अधिकाँश कोई नेट पर आता है वह व्यसक सामग्री के लिए अथवा जिन्हें इन साइट्स पर जाना ही नही होता तो वह इधर का मुंह ही नही करते , 
> अपना कामकिया बात खतम, और जो इन साइट्स पर ऐसे फोरम्स पर आता हा वह मसाला देखने को ही आता है. 
> उसे उसके मन पसंद का सामान नही मिलता तो वह नदारद.
> 
> अब देख लीजिये इसी फोरम पर कितनी चहल - पहल होती थी अब... 
> *वीरान चिड़िया का बसेरा है......न कुछ तेरा है न कुछ मेरा है..खाली खाली कुर्सियां हैं.......*
> ...


haha iske jwab mein kahenge ki dusri nazar se dekha jaye to forum ka vikas hua ..are vikas my foot ... kitna active tha ab bilkul dead ho chuka h .pata nahi ek mamooli si ghatna se itna kyun dar gaye .mujhe to lagta h baat kuch aur h aur raseed kisi aur ke naam par kaat di h

----------


## shahrukh khan1

अरे भाई लोग आप समझते क्यूँ नहीं हो बात को 
वयस्क सामाग्री देखना बुरी बात हे 
और फोरम के कर्ता धर्ता धार्मिक प्रव्रत्ति के हें :128:

अब यहाँ मेरी तुम्हारी सलाह से फोरम नहीं चलता , सिर्फ " विशेष सलाहकार " की सलाह ही ली जाती हे ।  हम लोग तो वेसे ही हें की भाई तुम कोण की हम खामखा । 

अंधेर नगरी चोपटिया रानी :laugh:

----------


## raghvendra11

काबिल बनो बच्चा . . . . . . . . ही ही ही ही

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> काबिल बनो बच्चा . . . . . . . . ही ही ही ही


ज़रूर बस अपनी कृपा बनाए रखिए बाबाजी :94:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> haha iske jwab mein kahenge ki dusri nazar se dekha jaye to forum ka vikas hua ..are vikas my foot ... kitna active tha ab bilkul dead ho chuka h .pata nahi ek mamooli si ghatna se itna kyun dar gaye .mujhe to lagta h baat kuch aur h aur raseed kisi aur ke naam par kaat di h


पता नही आज रज्जी तूने क्या लिखा समझ से परे है.
यह भी मान रही है की फोरम अब मृत हो गया है. और मसाला होने से विकास तो उस समय अवश्य ही हुआ था. 
दिन को तो छोडो रात भर महिफिल चौपाल पर व् अन्य सूत्रों पर रहती थी हैसे में क्या बोले जा रही है.
तू भी तो उस समय की साक्षी है.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> पता नही आज रज्जी तूने क्या लिखा समझ से परे है.
> यह भी मान रही है की फोरम अब मृत हो गया है. और मसाला होने से विकास तो उस समय अवश्य ही हुआ था. 
> दिन को तो छोडो रात भर महिफिल चौपाल पर व् अन्य सूत्रों पर रहती थी हैसे में क्या बोले जा रही है.
> तू भी तो उस समय की साक्षी है.


are pata nahi aapne kya samjha meri post ka matlab par maine apni taraf se to purane wale style ke favour mein baat ki thi haha ..ab to khatam singh ho chuka h ye forum jo kabhi gabbar singh hua karta tha  ;)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> are pata nahi aapne kya samjha meri post ka matlab par maine apni taraf se to purane wale style ke favour mein baat ki thi haha ..ab to *khatam singh ho chuka h ye forum jo kabhi gabbar singh hua karta tha*  ;)


*khatam singh ho chuka h ye forum jo kabhi gabbar singh hua karta tha<-------------* :laugh:   :laugh::laugh:

----------


## Aarav switch

क्या आप पुराने स्वरुप का  " सम्पूर्णतया" समर्थन करती है @ महोदया रज्जी कौर जी ??

----------


## Aarav switch

> पता नही आज रज्जी तूने क्या लिखा समझ से परे है.यह भी मान रही है की फोरम अब मृत हो गया है. और मसाला होने से विकास तो उस समय अवश्य ही हुआ था. दिन को तो छोडो रात भर महिफिल चौपाल पर व् अन्य सूत्रों पर रहती थी हैसे में क्या बोले जा रही है.तू भी तो उस समय की साक्षी है.


:clap:    ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> क्या आप पुराने स्वरुप का  " सम्पूर्णतया" समर्थन करती है @ महोदया रज्जी कौर जी ??


sampurntya to pata nahi par ye to boring h

----------


## loolugupta

भाई मई तो फोरम के puraने स्वरुप का पूर्णतया समर्थन  करता हु वो भी क्या दिन थे हाय

----------


## loolugupta

मै तो बस यही कहूँगा बस इसमें ही वयस्क विभाग और जोड़ दीजिये बस

----------


## sultania

> भाई मई तो फोरम के puraने स्वरुप का पूर्णतया समर्थन  करता हु वो भी क्या दिन थे हाय


हाय हाय --बस हाय लगा दी बुद्धिजीवियों ने चालाकी से फोरम को बदनाम करवा दिया ,अब जब उनकी मर्जी मुताबिक फोरम बन गया है तो फोरम को विकसित करने की बजाय फोरम पे आना ही छोड़ दिया ,जय हो,

----------


## loolugupta

भाई सुल्तानिया जी आप बिस्वास करे पिछले एक साल तक मेरे पास नेट कन्नेक्शन नहीं था इसलिए मै इस फोरम पर नहीं आ सका अभी जुलाई माह में जब मै नेट पर आया तो मैंने पुराने फोरम को पुरे महीने भर तक धुन्धता रहा लेकिन वो मुझे कही नहीं दिखा एक दिन अचानक मुझे ये मंच दिखा तो उत्सुकता वश इसे खोल के मैंने देखा तो मुझे शक हुआ की कही ये वही अपना पुराना फोरम तो नहीं है ये सोच कर मैंने लोग इन किया तो मेरा लोग इन स्वीकार होगया तब जा कर मैंने जाना मुझे तो येभी पता नहीं है की इसका स्वरुप किन परिस्थितियों में और क्यों बदला गया अभी मैंने फूल्मून जी द्वारा लिखे गए फोरम के इतिहास को पढ़कर निब्रित हुआ यहाँ अपडेट चेक करने आ गया

----------


## loolugupta

मेरा गुरु जी से अनुरोध है कृपया इस मंच को उसके पुराने स्वरुप में लाने की कोशिश करे धन्यवाद्

----------


## loolugupta

मुझे याद है जब मैंने पहली बार एक सूत्र बनाया था जिसका नाम था मस्त जवानी मेरे उस सूत्र को सिर्फ इसलिए कचरे के डिब्बे में दल दिया गया था कु की उस वक्त मुझे हिंदी लिखने नहीं आता था और आज इस मंच पर बहुत से सदस्य रोमन लिपि में धड़ल्ले से लिख रहे है उन्हें कोई कुछ क्यों नहीं कहेता

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझे याद है जब मैंने पहली बार एक सूत्र बनाया था जिसका नाम था मस्त जवानी मेरे उस सूत्र को सिर्फ इसलिए कचरे के डिब्बे में दल दिया गया था कु की उस वक्त मुझे हिंदी लिखने नहीं आता था और आज इस मंच पर बहुत से सदस्य रोमन लिपि में धड़ल्ले से लिख रहे है उन्हें कोई कुछ क्यों नहीं कहेता


प्रिय *एल. गुप्ता* जी, रोमन सम्बन्धी नियमों में इस समय ढील है, उम्मीद है की यह ढील शीघ्र ही समाप्त हो जायेगी साथ ही साथ रोमन इस्तेमाल सम्बन्धी नियमों को और अधिक स्पस्ट किया जाएगा |
* आपसे एक अनुरोध है की एक पोस्ट ऐसी करें जिसमें आप अपने नये यूजर नेम के विकल्प लिखें और कहें की प्रबंधन आपका यूजर नेम बदल दे, क्योंकि आपका वर्तमान यूजरनेम उचित नहीं प्रतीत होता है 
धन्यवाद|

----------


## loolugupta

महोदय पहले तो मैपहले  आपको यह स्पष्ट कर दू की मुझे अपना यूजर नेम बदलवाने में कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं है लूलू का अर्थ है ढीला ढला ब्यक्ति ये नाम मेरी पत्नी को उसके मायके वालो ने दिया था वे आज भी उसे इसी नाम से बुलाते है यूनिक नाम की चाह में मैंने इस नाम को अपनी आईडी बना ली और सभी साइटों पे मई आज भी इसी नाम से लॉग इन करता हु अतः मुझे नहीं लगता की मुझे नाम बदलने की कोई आवश्यकता है धन्यवाद्

----------


## zara khan

Meherbani kr bata dijie ki july, august k user of month ke naamo ki ittila kahan se li ja skti hai?

----------


## ingole

मैं  एक बात पूछना चाहता हु प्रबंधन से :

फोरम का स्वरुप बदलने से पहले मेरा एक सूत्र रंगीन महफ़िल में था "राज कोमिक्स -भोकाल सीरिज". वो एकदम सामान्य मनोरंजन वाला सूत्र था , कोई भी अश्लीलता नहीं थी और मेरे विचार से वो फोरम के किसी भी नियम का उल्लंघन भी नहीं करता था.उसमे मैंने काफी ज्यादा म्हणत की थी, कोमिक्स के एक एक पेज को ढूँढकर उसको जेपीइजी फ़ाइल में कन्वर्ट करके उसे पेश किया था. काफी अच्छा जा रहा था वो सूत्र.उससे सम्बंधित कुछ शंकाओं का मैं समाधान चाहता हु.
१- उस सूत्र को क्या किसी नियम के उल्लंघन की वजह से मिटाया गया है?
२-अगर नहीं तो क्या उसको पटल पर वापिस लाया जा सकता है.
३-अगर नहीं तो क्या मैं वो सूत्र फिर से बना सकता हु.

कृपया जल्द निवारण की कोशिश करें. धन्यवाद

----------


## loolugupta

kya koi ye hame batla sakta hai ki apne deshmukh ji ka bhi ek forum hua karta tha naam tha fsi forum wo ab dikhai nahi de raha hai wah abhi chalu hai ya band ho gaya hai?

----------


## sultania

> kya koi ye hame batla sakta hai ki apne deshmukh ji ka bhi ek forum hua karta tha naam tha fsi forum wo ab dikhai nahi de raha hai wah abhi chalu hai ya band ho gaya hai?


गूगल के इस पेज के इशारो को समझे 
https://www.google.co.in/search?outp...blog.com&btnG=

----------


## loolugupta

​sultaniya ji pahle to aapko bahut bahut dhanyawad aapne hamare prashn ka jawab diya kintu mera ek prashn aur hai aapne jo link diya hai wo blog ka link hai wo to hame dikh raha hai google par mai forum dhundh raha hu mujhe forum nahi dikhai de raha hai kripaya hamari madad kare ek baar aapka fir se dhanyawad

----------


## sultania

> ​sultaniya ji pahle to aapko bahut bahut dhanyawad aapne hamare prashn ka jawab diya kintu mera ek prashn aur hai aapne jo link diya hai wo blog ka link hai wo to hame dikh raha hai google par mai forum dhundh raha hu mujhe forum nahi dikhai de raha hai kripaya hamari madad kare ek baar aapka fir se dhanyawad


  अभी जहां तक मेरी जानकारी है , देशमुख जी का कोई भी फोरम नेट पे मोजूद नहीं है , धन्यवाद ।

----------


## loolugupta

​mujhe niyamak mahoday se yah jan na hai ki ek nawagat sadasy kitne post ke baad sadasy ban jaata hai

----------


## loolugupta

​sath hi ek sadasy ko reputatition point prapt karne ka adhikar kab diya jaata hai

----------


## ingole

> ​sath hi ek sadasy ko reputatition point prapt karne ka adhikar kab diya jaata hai


मित्र लालू जी , 

रेपुटेशन के नियम इस प्रकार हैं 

_१- पंजीकरण के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे |
२-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे |
३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दूसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा |
४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम 10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी |
५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं | इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी |
६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे |एक बार में अधिकतम 50 रेप्युटेशन पाइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं |
नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन किया जा सकता है |_

----------


## ingole

> ​mujhe niyamak mahoday se yah jan na hai ki ek nawagat sadasy kitne post ke baad sadasy ban jaata hai


आप 100 प्रविष्टियाँ करते ही सदस्य बन जायेंगे, लेकिन सदस्य बनने के बाद आपको हिंदी में लिखना अनिवार्य है.

----------


## loolugupta

धन्यवाद् इंगोले जी जानकारी देने  के लिए यह प्रविष्टी वाली बात तो मुझे समझ आ गयी किन्तु ये रेपुताशन वाली बात मुझे पूरी तरह समझ में नहीं आई कृपया क्या आप हमें उदाहरण देकर समझाने की कृपा करेंगे

----------


## loolugupta

अब तो ठीक है जी ह ह ह ह

----------


## ingole

> धन्यवाद् इंगोले जी जानकारी देने  के लिए यह प्रविष्टी वाली बात तो मुझे समझ आ गयी किन्तु ये रेपुताशन वाली बात मुझे पूरी तरह समझ में नहीं आई कृपया क्या आप हमें उदाहरण देकर समझाने की कृपा करेंगे


रेपुटेशन पॉइंट दो तरीके से होंगे एक वो जो आपको अन्य सदस्य प्रदान करते हैं आपकी किसी अच्छी प्रविष्टि या सूत्र को सम्मान स्वरुप. दुसरा है रेपुटेशन पॉवर जो आप अन्य सदस्यों को प्रदान कर सकते हैं. नियमों के अनुसार जब तक आपकी रेपुटेशन पॉवर दस या उससे ज्यादा नहीं होगी तब तक आपके द्वारा दी जाने वाली रेपुटेशन का कोई महत्त्व नहीं रहेगा. जैसे जैसे आपको अन्य सदस्य रेपुटेशन देते जायेंगे आपकी रेपुटेशन पॉवर भी बढती जायेगी.

----------


## loolugupta

अब तो ठीक है जी ह ह ह ह

----------


## loolugupta

धन्यवाद् इंगोले जी आपने हमें बहुत अच्छे से समझाया किन्तु एक प्रश्न हमारे मन में और उठता है की क्या रेपुटेशन पॉइंट सदस्य बन जाने के बाद ही कार्य करना शुरू करेंगे या यह हक़ हमें अभी मिला हुआ है

----------


## ingole

> धन्यवाद् इंगोले जी आपने हमें बहुत अच्छे से समझाया किन्तु एक प्रश्न हमारे मन में और उठता है की क्या रेपुटेशन पॉइंट सदस्य बन जाने के बाद ही कार्य करना शुरू करेंगे या यह हक़ हमें अभी मिला हुआ है


आपको ये हक़ अभी से मिला हुआ है लेकिन अभी आपके पास पर्याप्त रेपुटेशन पॉवर नहीं होगी, आप अभी भी किसी को रेपुटेशन दे सकते हैं लेकिन उसको एक भी पॉइंट नहीं मिलेगा जब तक आपकी रेपुटेशन पॉवर दस हो नहीं होगी. और हाँ रेपुटेशन पाने के लिए ऐसा कोई प्रतिबन्ध नहीं है.

----------


## loolugupta

और् एक बात हमारे नाम के निचे शिकायत का बटन तो प्रदर्शित हो रहा है किन्तु धन्यवाद् का बटन गायब है

----------


## ingole

> और् एक बात हमारे नाम के निचे शिकायत का बटन तो प्रदर्शित हो रहा है किन्तु धन्यवाद् का बटन गायब है


आप अपने आप को स्वयं धन्यवाद नहीं दे सकते हैं. दूसरों को अवश्य दिखाई देगा और आपको भी दुसरे सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियों में दिखाई देगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> धन्यवाद् इंगोले जी आपने हमें बहुत अच्छे से समझाया किन्तु एक प्रश्न हमारे मन में और उठता है की क्या रेपुटेशन पॉइंट सदस्य बन जाने के बाद ही कार्य करना शुरू करेंगे या यह हक़ हमें अभी मिला हुआ है


अगर मैं जटकी ( देसी ) भाषा में बताऊँ
( 			 				 	*loolugupta* 
 
 			 				नवागत 			 			 			  	 		 			 				This user has no status. 			 		

 	 	       	                 I am:  		 			 				normal 			 		


   			  			 				 				Join DateAug 2010प्रविष्टियाँ80Post Thanks / Like*
 एक बच्चा (80 पोस्ट्स वाला) एक एक गेंद को उछाले* अथवा कितनी दूर जायेगी......
और एक परिपक्व ( हजार या इस से अधिक पोस्ट्स वाला ) गेंद को उछाले तो वह कितनी दूर जायेगी.

गेंद तो दोनों द्वारा फेके जाने पर दूर तो जायेगी पर बच्चे की मात्र कुछ दूर और परिपक्व की ज्यादा दूर.
इस लिए मेरे दोस्त कृपया आप परिपक्व बनने का आप इंतज़ार करें

----------


## Kamal Ji

> और् एक बात हमारे नाम के निचे शिकायत का बटन तो प्रदर्शित हो रहा है किन्तु धन्यवाद् का बटन गायब है


धन्यवाद को चोरों की अम्मा ले गयी है. हा हा हा हा 
यार आप आते रहो अपना स्वस्थ्य मनोरंजन करते तथा कराते रहो, और आपके सवालों के जवाब अपने आप मिलते जायेंगे.

----------


## loolugupta

> अगर मैं जटकी ( देसी ) भाषा में बताऊँ
> (                                   *loolugupta* 
>  
>                               नवागत                                                                                    This user has no status.       
> 
>                                       I am:                                        normal                      
> 
> 
>                                                                Join DateAug 2010प्रविष्टियाँ80Post Thanks / Like*
> ...


​bhai mai ab bachcha nahi raha budha ho gaya hu ha ha ha ha majjak

----------


## loolugupta

aur ek baat sachin ko bhi sabne pahli baar bachcha hi samjha tha 16 saal ka ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## loolugupta

भाई क्या आप हमें बतला सकतऐ है यह नाम के निचे हरा बटन कैसे बढ़ता है

----------


## dkj

क्या फोरम का कलेवर बदलने पर पुराने सूत्रों को या उन में की गई पोस्टों को पुनः स्थापित किया जाएगा ?॥

----------


## loolugupta

​koi hame yah batlaane ka kast karega ki rangin mahfil vibhag pura ka pura kaha chala gaya

----------


## Munneraja

एक मशविरा चाहिए मित्रों 

पहले एक सूत्र अथवा विभाग हुआ करता था जहां गालियाँ मान्य थी, 
अब गालियाँ तो मैं नहीं चाहूँगा कि कोई अन्य किसी को दे 
लेकिन "अबे तबे" शीर्षक से कोई विभाग अथवा सूत्र चालू करने की सिफारिश करना चाहता हूँ 
जहां हम कुछ संयत तरीके से किसी को समझाइश कर सकें अथवा किसी की टांग खिचाई कर सकें 

आप सभी की राय आमंत्रित है

----------


## ingole

बड़े भैया जी माहौल बिगड़ जाएगा ...  
फिलहाल शान्ति है.

----------


## Munneraja

> बड़े भैया जी माहौल बिगड़ जाएगा ...  
> फिलहाल शान्ति है.


राय इसी लिए मांगी है, बिना बहुमत के चालू करने का नहीं है भई  
और हम लोगों को थोड़ी मेहनत करनी होगी कि सूत्र एक सीमा से अधिक निम्न कोटि का ना हो जाए

----------


## ingole

> राय इसी लिए मांगी है, बिना बहुमत के चालू करने का नहीं है भई  और हम लोगों को थोड़ी मेहनत करनी होगी कि सूत्र एक सीमा से अधिक निम्न कोटि का ना हो जाए


भड़ास निकालने के लिए तो सही है पर कहीं बिग बॉस जैसा हाल ना हो जाए.

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या फोरम का कलेवर बदलने पर पुराने सूत्रों को या उन में की गई पोस्टों को पुनः स्थापित किया जाएगा ?॥


जी हाँ पुराने सभी सूत्र एवं प्रविष्टियाँ मौजूद हैं |

----------


## Munneraja

> भड़ास निकालने के लिए तो सही है पर कहीं बिग बॉस जैसा हाल ना हो जाए.


इसीलिए बिग बॉस को हमने बुलाया ही नहीं है

----------


## ashwanimale

> अब गालियाँ तो मैं नहीं चाहूँगा कि कोई अन्य किसी को दे 
> लेकिन "अबे तबे" शीर्षक से कोई विभाग अथवा सूत्र चालू करने की सिफारिश करना चाहता हूँ 
> जहां हम कुछ संयत तरीके से किसी को समझाइश कर सकें अथवा किसी की टांग खिचाई कर सकें 
> 
> आप सभी की राय आमंत्रित है


भड़ास डाट काम
इस सूत्र को भड़ास निकालने के लिये ही बनाया गया था, वह भी कई माह पहले, इसे व्यस्क विभाग में शिफ्ट कर ‘अबे-तबे’ सूत्र के तौर पर बखूबी इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।
* एक नियम और भी लागू हो सकता है, कि इस सूत्र के अलावा किसी अन्य स्थान पर असंसदीय भाषा पोस्ट करने पर सख्त कार्यवाई का प्रावधान हो,

----------


## Munneraja

> भड़ास डाट काम
> इस सूत्र को भड़ास निकालने के लिये ही बनाया गया था, वह भी कई माह पहले, इसे व्यस्क विभाग में शिफ्ट कर ‘अबे-तबे’ सूत्र के तौर पर बखूबी इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।
> * एक नियम और भी लागू हो सकता है, कि इस सूत्र के अलावा किसी अन्य स्थान पर असंसदीय भाषा पोस्ट करने पर सख्त कार्यवाई का प्रावधान हो,


मूल्यवान सुझाव 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी हाँ पुराने सभी सूत्र एवं प्रविष्टियाँ मौजूद हैं |


पाथ जी आप Sad मूड मे क्यों हैं?
काफी दिन हो गये हैं इस मूड में.
अब तो आपके साथ एक हाथ और जुड़ गया है बड़े भाई मुन्ने राजा जी प्रशासक के रूप मे.
अब आपको Happy mood में आ जाना चाहिए.

----------


## loolugupta

bhai logo aaj subah mere 187 post the sham ko jab maine forum khola to 180 post ho gaye yah naainsafi kyo kyo kyo

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ जी आप Sad मूड मे क्यों हैं?
> काफी दिन हो गये हैं इस मूड में.
> अब तो आपके साथ एक हाथ और जुड़ गया है बड़े भाई मुन्ने राजा जी प्रशासक के रूप मे.
> अब आपको Happy mood में आ जाना चाहिए.


ओके...................................

----------


## loolugupta

> bhai logo aaj subah mere 187 post the sham ko jab maine forum khola to 180 post ho gaye yah naainsafi kyo kyo kyo


path ji aap hi batla dijiye

----------


## navneet01

ये कैसे हुआ ???????

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ओके...................................


...................................की जगह 
कुछ और अपने नाज़ुक हाथों को और 
जरा सी जहमत देते लिखने के लिए.
वैसे मैं लिखने का हौसला भी आपको कूल देख कर ही कर  रहा हूँ.
वैसे शुक्रिया जनाब.

----------


## Munneraja

> ...................................की जगह 
> कुछ और अपने नाज़ुक हाथों को और 
> जरा सी जहमत देते लिखने के लिए.
> वैसे मैं लिखने का हौसला भी आपको कूल देख कर ही कर  रहा हूँ.
> वैसे शुक्रिया जनाब.


१२ अक्षर से कम का उत्तर स्वीकार नहीं किया जाता है  अतः अपने छोटे उत्तर के बाद ऐसा ही कुछ लिख कर वो कोटा पूरा किया जाता है

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*कोमिक्सो वाले सुत्रो को एडल्ट विभाग मे क्यो रखा गया हे ???
हो सके तो उन्हे सामान्य विभाग मे मुव कर दे वेसे भी गरम विभाग शुरु होने से अब उन बासी कोमिक्सो को कोई देखने वाला नही हे 
कम से कम सामन्य विभाग मे उन्हे 500 से कम पोस्ट करने वाले तो देख ही लेगे*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> १२ अक्षर से कम का उत्तर स्वीकार नहीं किया जाता है  अतः अपने छोटे उत्तर के बाद ऐसा ही कुछ लिख कर वो कोटा पूरा किया जाता है


ओहओओओओओओओओ तभी जनाब ने ओके लिखा 
सच में जहमत तो दे ही अपने हाथों को... हा हा हा हा 


बड़े भैया जी आपने भी अच्छा किया जो मुझे बता दिया...
१२ अक्षर से कम का उत्तर स्वीकार नहीं किया जाता. 
यह बताने का धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी उपरोक्त पोस्ट सूत्र के अनुरूप न्ही है कृपया हटवा दिया जाये.

----------


## ingole

> ये कैसे हुआ ???????


ऐसी घटनाएं अक्सर होती रहती हैं , अब कभी भी इस तरह का द्रश्य दिखे तो आप "हू इज ओनलाइन" पर जाकर अपनी शंका का समाधान कर सकते हैं.

----------


## pathfinder

> ये कैसे हुआ ???????





> ऐसी घटनाएं अक्सर होती रहती हैं , अब कभी भी इस तरह का द्रश्य दिखे तो आप "हू इज ओनलाइन" पर जाकर अपनी शंका का समाधान कर सकते हैं.


जब कोई अतिथि पंजीकरण करता है तो उसके पश्चात अकाउंट को पूर्ण रूप से क्रियान्वित (एक्टिवेट) करने के लिए ईमेल पर प्रेषित एक्टिवेशन लिंक को क्लिक करना होता है |अकाउंट एक्टिवेट होने से पहले मंच सोफ्टवेयर उनके नाम प्रदर्शित नही करता परन्तु मंच पर उपस्थित सदस्यों में उनकी गिनती कर लेता है |

----------


## sultania

> जब कोई अतिथि पंजीकरण करता है तो उसके पश्चात अकाउंट को पूर्ण रूप से क्रियान्वित (एक्टिवेट) करने के लिए ईमेल पर प्रेषित एक्टिवेशन लिंक को क्लिक करना होता है |अकाउंट एक्टिवेट होने से पहले मंच सोफ्टवेयर उनके नाम प्रदर्शित नही करता परन्तु मंच पर उपस्थित सदस्यों में उनकी गिनती कर लेता है |


जी हाँ WHO ON LINE से स्थिति साफ होती है ।

----------


## loolugupta

paath ji yah mere saath naainsaafi kyo ho rahi hai mere 500 post pure hone ke bad bhi mujhe vayask vibhag nahi dikh raha aisa kyo kyo kyo kyo

----------


## pathfinder

> paath ji yah mere saath naainsaafi kyo ho rahi hai mere 500 post pure hone ke bad bhi mujhe vayask vibhag nahi dikh raha aisa kyo kyo kyo kyo


एक बार लोग आउट करके पुनः लोगिन कीजिये |

----------


## loolugupta

paatह जी यह प्रोफाइल में जो हरा बटन है वह किस बात का प्रतिक है मैंने कई नवागत लोगो के प्रोफाइल के साथ चार पांच बटन जलते हुए देखे जबकि ना तो उन्होंने किसी को रेपुटेशन दिया है नाही किसी से रेपुटेशन प्राप्त किया है जब की उनकी पोस्टिंग संख्या भी १०० से कम या कुछ ज्यादा ही है जबकि हमारी प्रोफाइल में सिर्फ दो बटन ही जल रहे है ऐसा क्यों

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> paatह जी यह प्रोफाइल में जो हरा बटन है वह किस बात का प्रतिक है मैंने कई नवागत लोगो के प्रोफाइल के साथ चार पांच बटन जलते हुए देखे जबकि ना तो उन्होंने किसी को रेपुटेशन दिया है नाही किसी से रेपुटेशन प्राप्त किया है जब की उनकी पोस्टिंग संख्या भी १०० से कम या कुछ ज्यादा ही है जबकि हमारी प्रोफाइल में सिर्फ दो बटन ही जल रहे है ऐसा क्यों


dear shayad ye sadasy wo hn jinhone pehle kuch post ki thi lekin forum crash hone par wo sab zero ho gayi .par unki reputation wahi rahi .chaliye aapko reputation dene ki try karti hun ;)

----------


## loolugupta

कोटिशः धन्यवाद राजजी जी रेपुटेशन देने के लिए लगे हाथ आप हमें यह भी बतला दीजिये की हम दुसरो को कैसे रेपुटेशन दे सकते है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> कोटिशः धन्यवाद राजजी जी रेपुटेशन देने के लिए लगे हाथ आप हमें यह भी बतला दीजिये की हम दुसरो को कैसे रेपुटेशन दे सकते है


chhodiye na aap ye reputation kaise dete hn ,is chakkar mein pad gaye to fir forum k sukh se vanchit reh jaoge haha aur itne bhole bhi kyun bante ho haha

----------


## loolugupta

> chhodiye na aap ye reputation kaise dete hn ,is chakkar mein pad gaye to fir forum k sukh se vanchit reh jaoge haha aur itne bhole bhi kyun bante ho haha


dekhiye aapka ek aadh batan jalaa ki nahi

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

abhi tak jiske apne button bhujhe hue the ab wo rajji ko button check karne ko keh raha h. waah gupta saab hahaha


> dekhiye aapka ek aadh batan jalaa ki nahi

----------


## loolugupta

bhai hamne aapko repo diya thanx kahne ke bajay byangy kar rhi hai

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

chhoti behan naraz ho  gaye aap to. chalo thanks 


> bhai hamne aapko repo diya thanx kahne ke bajay byangy kar rhi hai

----------


## loolugupta

mai bahan nahi bhai hu ha ha ha ha

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

jaise ho jo ho bane rehna

----------


## sushilnkt

mujhe kuch nhi puchna he .....

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> mujhe kuch nhi puchna he .....


poocho poocho .koi kuch nahi kahega haha

----------


## sushilnkt

> poocho poocho .koi kuch nahi kahega haha


में पुछु तो कोई जबाब ही नही देता हे।  तो क्यों पुछु

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> में पुछु तो कोई जबाब ही नही देता हे।  तो क्यों पुछु


aisi mzaal kisi ki .hahaha

----------


## sushilnkt

> aisi mzaal kisi ki .hahaha


मेनू कि पता जी , सब अपनी अपनी धुन के तारे हे

----------


## arman 007

> मेनू कि पता जी , सब अपनी अपनी धुन के तारे हे


सुशिल जी अगर प्रश्न का फटाफट जवाब चाहिए तो सरल प्रश्न किया कीजिये !अब भला ऊंट गिटर गिटर ........ का अनुवाद कोई करे तो कैसे करे !
हीहीही

----------


## sushilnkt

> सुशिल जी अगर प्रश्न का फटाफट जवाब चाहिए तो सरल प्रश्न किया कीजिये !अब भला ऊंट गिटर गिटर ........ का अनुवाद कोई करे तो कैसे करे !
> हीहीही


ab yara saval jesa hoga mere pass vesa hi to puchuga na ...

----------


## Munneraja

> मेनू कि पता जी , सब अपनी अपनी धुन के तारे हे


एकाध चाँद भी है

----------


## loolugupta

> jaise ho jo ho bane rehna


bahut sabko banaati hai aap haa haa haa haa

----------


## rose1982

हे महा प्रभु मुझे  यह बताए की में ब्यस्क सामग्री क्यू नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ

----------


## ashwanimale

प्रिय मित्र, रोजजी
वह विभाग सिर्फ देखने वालों के लिये नहीं रहा, पोस्ट्स भी करनी होंगी, अब 500 पोस्ट मिनिमम का क्राइटेरिया कर दिया गया है।

----------


## prakashdada1979

bohot badiya lage raho

----------


## loolugupta

> bohot badiya lage raho


किस्मे लगे रहो भाई ये भी तो बतलाओ

----------


## pkj21

> प्रिय मित्र, रोजजी
> वह विभाग सिर्फ देखने वालों के लिये नहीं रहा, पोस्ट्स भी करनी होंगी, अब 500 पोस्ट मिनिमम का क्राइटेरिया कर दिया गया है।


ye sadsyo ke sath beinsafi hai

----------


## pkj21

sadsyo ko bhi vyask vibhag allowed hona chahiye

----------


## sultania

@ माले मित्र ,पाथ साहब की कोई खबर

----------


## ashwanimale

> @ माले मित्र ,पाथ साहब की कोई खबर


कुछ ताजी खबर तो नहीं है, काफी समय हुआ उनसे संवाद हुए|
आपके पास है कोई सूचना ?

----------


## sultania

> कुछ ताजी खबर तो नहीं है, काफी समय हुआ उनसे संवाद हुए|
> आपके पास है कोई सूचना ?


जी नहीं ,ये मुझे भी आश्चर्य है , लास्ट सूचना आपके पास क्या थी

----------


## ashwanimale

> जी नहीं ,ये मुझे भी आश्चर्य है , लास्ट सूचना आपके पास क्या थी


कि वे स्वेच्छा से इधर से अवकाश के इच्छुक हैं।

----------


## logical indian

> कि वे स्वेच्छा से इधर से अवकाश के इच्छुक हैं।


ऐसा क्या जनाब <<<<<<<<
इस फोरम को दोबारा खड़ा करने के लिए उन्होने अपना पैसा लगाया था जनाब <<< पर जब वो फोरम से छुट्टी ले लेंगे तब फिर हमारै फौरम का क्या होगा जनाब :central 141:<

----------


## sultania

> कि वे स्वेच्छा से इधर से अवकाश के इच्छुक हैं।


अल्प अवधि के लिए या हमेशा के लिए, क्या सदस्य इस फोरम के admin का नाम जान सकते हैं ,ये मोलिक अधिकार है ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> अल्प अवधि के लिए या हमेशा के लिए, क्या सदस्य इस फोरम के admin का नाम जान सकते हैं ,ये मोलिक अधिकार है ।


वर्तमान एडमिन रियली वर्तमान एडमिन हैं

----------


## sultania

> वर्तमान एडमिन रियली वर्तमान एडमिन हैं


प्र्योकता नाम बताये मित्र ,ओर पाथ जी क्या सदा के लिये अवकाश ले चुके है ,साफ बताये ।

----------


## sultania

चंद्रशेखर की आईडी मैं मेरे कुछ महत्वपूर्ण पियम थे क्या उन्हे मैं देख सकता हूँ, बिना किसी कारण के वो आईडी बेन है।

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्र्योकता नाम बताये मित्र ,ओर पाथ जी क्या सदा के लिये अवकाश ले चुके है ,साफ बताये ।


पाथ जी के बारे में मैं अपनी लेटेस्ट जानकारी आपसे शेयर कर चूका हूँ, और बताने के लिए मेरे पास कुछ नहीं है|
और मित्र शेष बचे सवाल का उत्तर परसों दे सकूंगा|

----------


## sultania

> पाथ जी के बारे में मैं अपनी लेटेस्ट जानकारी आपसे शेयर कर चूका हूँ, और बताने के लिए मेरे पास कुछ नहीं है|
> और मित्र शेष बचे सवाल का उत्तर परसों दे सकूंगा|


25 तारीख का इंतजार रहेगा मित्र ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> चंद्रशेखर की आईडी मैं मेरे कुछ महत्वपूर्ण पियम थे क्या उन्हे मैं देख सकता हूँ, बिना किसी कारण के वो आईडी बेन है।


इस प्रश्नोत्तर का जवाब प्रबन्धन ही दे सकेगा मित्र

----------


## sultania

> इस प्रश्नोत्तर का जवाब प्रबन्धन ही दे सकेगा मित्र


प्रयोक्ता नाम बताये जिनसे संवाद कर सकु ओर वो अकटिव भी हो ,वर्ना भगवान ही काफी है मन्नत के लिये ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्रयोक्ता नाम बताये जिनसे संवाद कर सकु ओर वो अकटिव भी हो ,वर्ना भगवान ही काफी है मन्नत के लिये ।


अच्छी उम्मीद है कि शीघ्र ही इस स्तिथि में बदलाव होगा, बस थोड़ा सा और इंतजार करें

----------


## sultania

> अच्छी उम्मीद है कि शीघ्र ही इस स्तिथि में बदलाव होगा, बस थोड़ा सा और इंतजार करें


क्या इस फोरम का वेब लाईसेंस रेणुवल होगा ? फोरम की स्थिति दयनीय हो चुकी है ,संवाद करने हेतु प्रबंधन भी नहीं है ,पर मुझ जेसा हिन्दी प्रेमी आज भी इस फोरम को चलाने का इकछूक है ,अपने पेसे लगा के कृपया संपर्क कर सकते हैं।  माले जी आपका दिल से आभार आज मुझे आप बहुत सच्चे लगे , खड़े होके आपको सलाम । शुभ रात्रि

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्या इस फोरम का वेब लाईसेंस रेणुवल होगा ? फोरम की स्थिति दयनीय हो चुकी है ,संवाद करने हेतु प्रबंधन भी नहीं है ,पर मुझ जेसा हिन्दी प्रेमी आज भी इस फोरम को चलाने का इकछूक है ,अपने पेसे लगा के कृपया संपर्क कर सकते हैं।  माले जी आपका दिल से आभार आज मुझे आप बहुत सच्चे लगे , खड़े होके आपको सलाम । शुभ रात्रि


शुभरात्रि मित्र
* ये आपके सारे प्रश्न और उत्तर मुझे कुछ पुछना है या इसी तरह के उचित सूत्र में शिफ्ट हो रहे हैं।

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> क्या इस फोरम का वेब लाईसेंस रेणुवल होगा ? फोरम की स्थिति दयनीय हो चुकी है ,संवाद करने हेतु प्रबंधन भी नहीं है ,पर मुझ जेसा हिन्दी प्रेमी आज भी इस फोरम को चलाने का इकछूक है ,अपने पेसे लगा के कृपया संपर्क कर सकते हैं।  माले जी आपका दिल से आभार आज मुझे आप बहुत सच्चे लगे , खड़े होके आपको सलाम । शुभ रात्रि


अब इस मरणासन्न फोरम को खरीदना समझदारी तो नहीं होगी , पर अगर आप दिल से जुड़े हें तो खरीद सकते हें 
इस फोरम को इसके कडक नियम ले डूबे 
जो सदस्य आते नहीं थे उनके ना आने का रोना रोया गया और जो आते थे उन पर नियमो की तलवार चला कर भगा दिया 
अब जबकि फेसबुक और व्हाट्स अप जेसी सुविधाएं हें संवाद के लिए जहां बे रोक टोक वार्तालाप कर सकते हें तो कोई नियमो के साथ यहाँ बात करने क्यूँ आएगा भला

----------


## logical indian

> अब इस मरणासन्न फोरम को खरीदना समझदारी तो नहीं होगी , पर अगर आप दिल से जुड़े हें तो खरीद सकते हें 
> इस फोरम को इसके कडक नियम ले डूबे 
> जो सदस्य आते नहीं थे उनके ना आने का रोना रोया गया और जो आते थे उन पर नियमो की तलवार चला कर भगा दिया 
> अब जबकि फेसबुक और व्हाट्स अप जेसी सुविधाएं हें संवाद के लिए जहां बे रोक टोक वार्तालाप कर सकते हें तो कोई नियमो के साथ यहाँ बात करने क्यूँ आएगा भला


तेरै प्यार मे रुसवा हौकर जाए कहा दीवानै लौग
जानै क्या क्या पूछ रहै हें ये जानै पहचानै लौग >>>>>
ये एक शेर मैरे प्रिय फौरम के लिए था जनाब >>>:central 141:>>>>

----------


## Munneraja

> @ माले मित्र ,पाथ साहब की कोई खबर


पाथ जी कुछ समय के लिए छुट्टी चाहते थे अतः वे कभी कभार ही आते हैं. 



> ऐसा क्या जनाब <<<<<<<<
> इस फोरम को दोबारा खड़ा करने के लिए उन्होने अपना पैसा लगाया था जनाब <<< पर जब वो फोरम से छुट्टी ले लेंगे तब फिर हमारै फौरम का क्या होगा जनाब :central 141:<


फोरम पिछले कुछ माह से सुचारू चल ही रहा है आपकी चिंता फिलहाल निरस्त कीजिये 



> अल्प अवधि के लिए या हमेशा के लिए, क्या सदस्य इस फोरम के admin का नाम जान सकते हैं ,ये मोलिक अधिकार है ।


आप किसी भी समय फोरम लीडर्स में जा कर एडमिन एवं नियामक के बारे में जान सकते हैं.



> चंद्रशेखर की आईडी मैं मेरे कुछ महत्वपूर्ण पियम थे क्या उन्हे मैं देख सकता हूँ, बिना किसी कारण के वो आईडी बेन है।


बिना कारण बैन तो संभव ही नहीं है. कुछ तो हुआ होगा. बैन भी उच्च प्रबंधन द्वारा किया गया था.
पिछले नियम बनते समय ही प्रबंधन द्वारा यह तय हो गया था कि बैन किये हुए सदस्य का बैन खोलने से बैन का मजाक बन कर रह जाता है अतः बैन नहीं खोला जायेगा.
बैन किये जाने से पहले पीला और लाल कार्ड दिए जाने के बाद भी यदि  चेतावनी को अनदेखा किया जाता है तो ही बैन किया जाता है अतः चेतावनी को नजरअंदाज नहीं किया जाना चाहिए.

----------


## sultania

> पाथ जी कुछ समय के लिए छुट्टी चाहते थे अतः वे कभी कभार ही आते हैं. 
> 
> फोरम पिछले कुछ माह से सुचारू चल ही रहा है आपकी चिंता फिलहाल निरस्त कीजिये 
> 
> आप किसी भी समय फोरम लीडर्स में जा कर एडमिन एवं नियामक के बारे में जान सकते हैं.
> 
> बिना कारण बैन तो संभव ही नहीं है. कुछ तो हुआ होगा. बैन भी उच्च प्रबंधन द्वारा किया गया था.
> पिछले नियम बनते समय ही प्रबंधन द्वारा यह तय हो गया था कि बैन किये हुए सदस्य का बैन खोलने से बैन का मजाक बन कर रह जाता है अतः बैन नहीं खोला जायेगा.
> बैन किये जाने से पहले पीला और लाल कार्ड दिए जाने के बाद भी यदि  चेतावनी को अनदेखा किया जाता है तो ही बैन किया जाता है अतः चेतावनी को नजरअंदाज नहीं किया जाना चाहिए.


महोदय आपकी सारी बाते जलेबी की तरह गोल प्रतीत हो रही है, खेर आप मानेगे नहीं, फोरम पे आने के लिये शुक्रिया ,नैक्सट कब आप आ पायेंगे संभव हो तो बता दीजिये ,

----------


## sultania

जलेबी की तरह गोल -गोल बाते --
पाथ साहब की लास्ट अक्टिविटी--
  			Join Date 25-12-2010 	 	 	Last Activity 03-01-2014 07:15 PM 	  			 			 			Avatar

----------


## sultania

> जलेबी की तरह गोल -गोल बाते --
> पाथ साहब की लास्ट अक्टिविटी--
>               Join Date 25-12-2010               Last Activity 03-01-2014 07:15 PM                                             Avatar


अब तो पाथ साहब सक्रिय सदस्य भी नहीं रहे oh my god

----------


## sultania

चंद्रशेखर का बेन खुलने के बाद एक बार भी किसी तरह की पोस्ट /विसिटर मेसेज /पीयम नहीं किया। 
गोल-गोल जलेबी की बाते आहा डाईबिटीज़ या हाइ ब्लड प्रेशर से बच के।

----------


## logical indian

> पाथ जी कुछ समय के लिए छुट्टी चाहते थे अतः वे कभी कभार ही आते हैं. 
> 
> फोरम पिछले कुछ माह से सुचारू चल ही रहा है आपकी चिंता फिलहाल निरस्त कीजिये 
> 
> आप किसी भी समय फोरम लीडर्स में जा कर एडमिन एवं नियामक के बारे में जान सकते हैं.
> 
> बिना कारण बैन तो संभव ही नहीं है. कुछ तो हुआ होगा. बैन भी उच्च प्रबंधन द्वारा किया गया था.
> पिछले नियम बनते समय ही प्रबंधन द्वारा यह तय हो गया था कि बैन किये हुए सदस्य का बैन खोलने से बैन का मजाक बन कर रह जाता है अतः बैन नहीं खोला जायेगा.
> बैन किये जाने से पहले पीला और लाल कार्ड दिए जाने के बाद भी यदि  चेतावनी को अनदेखा किया जाता है तो ही बैन किया जाता है अतः चेतावनी को नजरअंदाज नहीं किया जाना चाहिए.


शुक्रिया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<
अपनी चिंता को नजरअंदाज कर रहा हु जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्र्योकता नाम बताये मित्र


*प्रयोक्ता नाम Munneraja*

----------


## ashwanimale

> 25 तारीख का इंतजार रहेगा मित्र ।


समय लेने के लिये खेद है। उत्तर दिया गया मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

> चंद्रशेखर की आईडी मैं मेरे कुछ महत्वपूर्ण पियम थे क्या उन्हे मैं देख सकता हूँ, बिना किसी कारण के वो आईडी बेन है।





> चंद्रशेखर का बेन खुलने के बाद एक बार भी किसी तरह की पोस्ट /विसिटर मेसेज /पीयम नहीं किया।


फोरम रिकार्डानुसार इस पर कोइ्र बंधन नहीं, इसके उपयोक्ता इसे प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। उपयोक्ता को यूज करने में कोई परेशानी आ रही है क्या?

----------


## sultania

> फोरम रिकार्डानुसार इस पर कोइ्र बंधन नहीं, इसके उपयोक्ता इसे प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। उपयोक्ता को यूज करने में कोई परेशानी आ रही है क्या?


उपयोक्ता को परेशानी आ रही है ,शायद too busy बता रहा है साथ ही अवतार भी नहीं दिख रहा ।

----------


## ashwanimale

> उपयोक्ता को परेशानी आ रही है ,शायद too busy बता रहा है साथ ही अवतार भी नहीं दिख रहा ।


ठीक है इसे सही स्त्तिथि में लाने की कोशिश की जायेगी, तब तक उपयोक्ता को बताया जाय कि वे धैर्य रखें|

----------


## Munneraja

> महोदय आपकी सारी बाते जलेबी की तरह गोल प्रतीत हो रही है, खेर आप मानेगे नहीं, फोरम पे आने के लिये शुक्रिया ,नैक्सट कब आप आ पायेंगे संभव हो तो बता दीजिये ,


किसी भी सु-शिक्षित व्यक्ति के लिए ये बातें आसानी से समझी जा सकती हैं.
आप किसी भी आवश्यक कार्य के लिए प्रबंधन तक अपनी बात पंहुचा सकते हैं जो कि हमेशा मुझ से सम्पर्क में रहते हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

> जलेबी की तरह गोल -गोल बाते --
> पाथ साहब की लास्ट अक्टिविटी--
>               Join Date 25-12-2010               Last Activity 03-01-2014 07:15 PM                                             Avatar


जैसा कि बताया जा चूका है कि पाथ जी स्वयं छुट्टी चाहते थे और उन्होंने अपनी पदवी अपनी इच्छा के अनुसार खुद चुनी है फिर भी आप सन्तुष्ट नहीं हैं.
आपकी पाथ जी के प्रति जिज्ञासा को स्वयं पाथ जी को पम करके जान सकते हैं.
आपसे आशा की जाती है कि आप इसी प्रकार की जिज्ञासा अन्य सदस्यों के लिए करके खुद अपने संपर्क में रहे अन्य सदस्यों को फोरम पर लॉग इन के लिए प्रेरित करेंगे.
धन्यवाद

----------


## kajal janu

कोई बताएगा कि अंतरवासना पर किस लेखक की कहानीयो के ज्यादा भाग हैक्रिपया हो सके तो लिँक pm करे

----------


## logical indian

हेल्लो काजल जाणु जी >>>>>> जनाब >>>>>>

----------


## kajal janu

> हेल्लो काजल जाणु जी >>>>>> जनाब >>>>>>


बोलिये जनाब क्या कहना है

----------


## logical indian

> बोलिये जनाब क्या कहना है


कैसे हो जनाब आप >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ashwanimale

> sant ji good morning..


नमस्कार पर्क जी

अचानक क्या व्यस्तता हावी हो गई?

इधर काफी समय से लागिन नहीं देखा!

होली की हार्दिक शुभकामना।

----------


## kajal janu

क्या इंगलिश सेशन मे वयस्क कहानिया पोस्ट कि जा सकती है?

----------


## kajal janu

> क्या इंगलिश सेशन मे वयस्क कहानिया पोस्ट कि जा सकती है?


कहानि काफी वयस्क नही हे

----------


## satya_anveshi

एक बार पोस्ट कर डालिए....... बाद में देखा जाएगा.. :D:

----------


## loolugupta

मुझको देखे बिना करार ना था, एक ऐसा भी दौर गुजरा है; झूठ मानो तो पूछ लो दिल से, मैं कहूंगा तो रूठ जाओगी! - खाश आदमी        haa tum mujhe yu bhulaa naa paaoge jab kabhi bhi sunoge geet mere sang sang tum bhi gun gunaaoge

----------


## loolugupta

zanaab khaash jee kya gaane chura chura ke unko apne sher ka roop dete ho zanaab kuchh apni likhi hue sher pesh karo to kuchh baat bane

----------


## logical indian

> zanaab khaash jee kya gaane chura chura ke unko apne sher ka roop dete ho zanaab kuchh apni likhi hue sher pesh karo to kuchh baat bane


जनाब यह मैरा लिखा हुआ था जनाब >>>> फिर भी आपकी फर्माइश पर ऐक शैर ईरशाद किया हें >>>>>>>>
मेरे सब्र का इम्तिहान लेते हो
या सचमुच मेरी याद नहीं आती
<<<<< जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## loolugupta

> जनाब यह मैरा लिखा हुआ था जनाब >>>> फिर भी आपकी फर्माइश पर ऐक शैर ईरशाद किया हें >>>>>>>>
> मेरे सब्र का इम्तिहान लेते हो
> या सचमुच मेरी याद नहीं आती
> <<<<< जनाब <<<<<<<


yaad jab aati hai aapki to julaab ho jata hai fir to gusal khaane ke siway kuchh yaad nahi aata hai zanaab khash jee

----------


## loolugupta

yaado ki baarat nikali hai aaj dil ke dwaare sapno ki shahenaai bite dino ko pukaare

----------


## satya_anveshi

> yaad jab aati hai aapki to julaab ho jata hai fir to gusal khaane ke siway kuchh yaad nahi aata hai zanaab khash jee


:laugh: :pointlol:

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## kajal janu

कितनी प्रविष्टिया होने पर अवतार व हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी होती है ? कृपया कोई बताये

----------


## kajal janu

कितनी प्रविष्टिया होने पर अवतार व हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी होती है ? कृपया कोई बतायेकितनी प्रविष्टिया होने पर अवतार व हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी होती है ? कृपया कोई बताये

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मूझे भी जानना है ज़नाब

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कितनी प्रविष्टिया होने पर अवतार व हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी होती है ? कृपया कोई बतायेकितनी प्रविष्टिया होने पर अवतार व हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी होती है ? कृपया कोई बताये





> मूझे भी जानना है ज़नाब


गत दिवस, 10:35 PM#6188
dodoi_ngocanh 

नवागतThis user has no status. 

I am: normal 


Join DateApr 2014प्रविष्टियाँ2Post Thanks / Like 

*Re: साक्षात्कार: दोस्तों का*Bài viết rất hay

Quà cưới, áo đôi, ao doi, quần áo đôi, quan ao doi, đồ đôi, do doi, váy cưới, vay cuoi, váy ngủ đôi, vay ngu doi, quần áo vợ chồng, quan ao vo chong facebook: https://www.facebook.com/hoangngocanh.0969696998ĐTDĐ: 0969696998*.................?

*http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1644&page=619

यह कॉपी पेस्ट मेरे मित्रो मैंने उपरोक्त सूत्र से लिया है...अब आप अपनी मती अनुसार समझें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कितनी प्रविष्टिया होने पर अवतार व* हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी* होती है ? कृपया कोई बतायेकितनी प्रविष्टिया होने पर अवतार व हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी होती है ? कृपया कोई बताये


हस्ताक्षर में कितनी बढ़होतरी हो सकती है, 
आप मेरी उपरोक्त पोस्ट में लाल रंग से इंगित की गयी है.
 यह कितनी ल;आइने हैं आप जाने.

----------


## kajal janu

> हस्ताक्षर में कितनी बढ़होतरी हो सकती है, आप मेरी उपरोक्त पोस्ट में लाल रंग से इंगित की गयी है. यह कितनी ल;आइने हैं आप जाने.


मगर आपकी प्रविष्टिया तो 28000 के उपर है ! अब मुझे कैसे पता चलेगा कि कितनी प्रविष्टीयो के बाद आपके हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी हुई है ??

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मगर आपकी प्रविष्टिया तो 28000 के उपर है ! अब मुझे कैसे पता चलेगा कि कितनी प्रविष्टीयो के बाद आपके हस्ताक्षर मे बढोत्तरी हुई है ??


पता नही किस जमाने से हैं यह लाइने.....
पर करना क्या है इनका?
क्या जरूरत पड़ गयी जी ?

मेरी लाइने तो बड़े भइय्या जी ने बना दी थी.

जहां इनको बनाने की व्यवस्था है वहां आप ध्यान दीजिये कि 
कितनी लाइने बनाई जा सकती हैं?
वहा सब लिखा हुआ है.

----------


## poonamsh

acchi jankari hai mitr

----------


## poonamsh

> बड़े भैया जी माहौल बिगड़ जाएगा ...  
> फिलहाल शान्ति है.


sahi baat hai bhai

----------


## pkj21

threads ke aage yellow star kab aate hai, kripya koi batae

----------


## pkj21

kitni views ke baad aate hai

----------


## Aeolian

अडल्ट सैक्सन में फ्टो तो नहीं दीखते पर कमेन्ट क्यों  नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ

----------


## pinky jain

adult section me post karne ke liye kitni post hone chahiye

----------


## suraj01

> adult section me post karne ke liye kitni post hone chahiye


100 पोस्ट जो अब आपकी हो चुकी है

----------


## Shree Ji

फ़ोरम पर सदस्य जो तस्वीरे पोस्ट करते है गरम विभाग व अन्य विभागो मे वो तस्वीरे अपने मूल रुप होती है या उनमे किसी तरह कि काट छांट ( रिसाइज) करके उसके KB या MB कम करने के बाद पोस्ट  होती है 
कृपया शंका दुर करे

----------


## pkj21

*-- छोटी सी भूल --*sajan love द्वारा ‎ 14-05-2014 को 03:24 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया123...4






Replies: 38Views: 459
pkj21
19-05-2014, 04:01ye yellow star kaise aate hai. iska kya criteria hai

----------


## diljale raj

आदरनीय नियामक जी मैँ फोटोस एवं व्यस्क विभाग का थेँड पढ या देख नही पा रहा मैँ नया हुँ कृष्या मदद करे raj

----------


## diljale raj

> 100 पोस्ट जो अब आपकी हो चुकी है


mai adult jone open nai kr pa raha new member hu e kb open hoga

----------


## diljale raj

mai adult jone open nai kr pa
raha new member hu e kb open
hoga

----------


## ashwanimale

> mai adult jone open nai kr pa
> raha new member hu e kb open
> hoga


http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...=1#post2122824

----------


## deepgotala

कोई मेरी समसय़ा देखो

----------


## dontklpd

पुराने फोरम वयस्क विभाग की बात ही कुछ और थी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> पुराने फोरम वयस्क विभाग की बात ही कुछ और थी।


मित्र आप अपनी आईडी बदल ले अथवा बदलवा लें.
अब यहाँ वयस्क सामग्री नही दिखाई जाती.

----------


## Aeolian

> मित्र आप अपनी आईडी बदल ले अथवा बदलवा लें.
> अब यहाँ वयस्क सामग्री नही दिखाई जाती.


सदस्यों को अपने विचार रखना भी मुश्किल हो रहा है . . 
कापी पेस्ट तो कोई भी कर सकता है लेकिन अपनी कलम से सही हिज्जों में लिखना किसी किसी नियामक को ही आता है . . सदस्यों से गलती तो संभव है लेकिन 'हिंदी विचार मंच' के २५००० से अधिक पोस्ट कर चुके किसी नियामक से हिंदी में लिखने की गलती तो नजरअंदाज नहीं की जा सकती है .. लेकिन यह इंडिया है दोस्तों यहां सब  'चलता' है .....

----------


## Aeolian

आज अभी मेरे पांच हरे रिपोटेशन पॉइंट्स से चार हो चुके हैं .


मुझे पूछना है कि क्या यहाँ पर आर टी आई है ?

----------


## anita

> सदस्यों को अपने विचार रखना भी मुश्किल हो रहा है . . 
> कापी पेस्ट तो कोई भी कर सकता है लेकिन अपनी कलम से सही हिज्जों में लिखना किसी किसी नियामक को ही आता है . . सदस्यों से गलती तो संभव है लेकिन 'हिंदी विचार मंच' के २५००० से अधिक पोस्ट कर चुके किसी नियामक से हिंदी में लिखने की गलती तो नजरअंदाज नहीं की जा सकती है .. लेकिन यह इंडिया है दोस्तों यहां सब  'चलता' है .....




गलती किसी से भी संभव है मित्र

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सदस्यों को अपने विचार रखना भी मुश्किल हो रहा है . . 
> कापी पेस्ट तो कोई भी कर सकता है लेकिन अपनी कलम से सही हिज्जों में लिखना किसी किसी नियामक को ही आता है . . सदस्यों से गलती तो संभव है लेकिन 'हिंदी विचार मंच' के २५००० से अधिक पोस्ट कर चुके किसी नियामक से हिंदी में लिखने की गलती तो नजरअंदाज नहीं की जा सकती है .. लेकिन यह इंडिया है दोस्तों यहां सब  'चलता' है .....


नियामक भी इंसान होता है.
मुझे टाईप  करना नही आता.
मैं टाईप करते समय की बोर्ड की और ही देखता हूँ.
इस से अकारण गलती हो जाना स्वाभाविक ही है.

आपने मात्र गलती ही निकली....
उस सदस्य की आईडी बदलवाने के लिए कहने पर...
सराहना भी तो कर सकते थे.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> गलती किसी से भी संभव है मित्र


धन्यवाद अनीता जी.

----------


## Aeolian

> नियामक भी इंसान होता है.
> मुझे टाईप  करना नही आता.
> मैं टाईप करते समय की बोर्ड की और ही देखता हूँ.
> इस से अकारण गलती हो जाना स्वाभाविक ही है.
> 
> आपने मात्र गलती ही निकली....
> उस सदस्य की आईडी बदलवाने के लिए कहने पर...
> सराहना भी तो कर सकते थे.


बस बस ..... कमल जी जी ,आपके  उपरोक्त स्पष्टीकरण से आपके द्वारा कापी पेस्ट करने का सबब मालूम हो गया .
मुझे लगा था कि किसी हिंदी फोरम में हिंदी के जानकार, देवनागरी के अच्छे लेखक  या फिर तकनीकी दृष्टि से मज़बूत सदस्य को ही नियामक  जैसी पोस्ट दी जाती होगी . . . लेकिन आपके मामले में मंच की कुछ मजबूरी रही होगी .....  कोई बात नहीं कमल जी जी . . . सब 'चलता' है . 

आप किसी को बिना   उसकी मर्जी के उसका वज़ूद बदलने को कह रहे हैं . . फोरम में आईडी बदल गयी तो सदस्य का क्या बाकी रहा कमल जी जी .... ठन्डे दिमाग से विचार करें .

----------


## Shree Ji

पुराने सदस्य नये नाम बदलकर क्यों आते है पुराने नामो से क्या परेशानी होती है कोई सदस्य बतायेगा जो पुराना सदस्य होते हुए भी नये नाम से आता है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> पुराने सदस्य नये नाम बदलकर क्यों आते है पुराने नामो से क्या परेशानी होती है कोई सदस्य बतायेगा जो पुराना सदस्य होते हुए भी नये नाम से आता है


मेरा नाम बदलवाना मेकओवर का एक हिसा था।
अच्छा फील हो रहा है।

----------


## Aeolian

जब एक नाम से ऊब होने लगती है तब ..
जब पुरानी आईडी खुलती नहीं है तब ..
मैंने तो नई आईडी अपने पुराने साथियों को परखने के लिए बनायी है ..
इसमें बनावटीपन के चांसेज कम हो जाते हैं ..

----------


## anita

मेरी तो ये ही ID ही चली आ रही है जब से इस मंच पे आई हु

----------


## mravay

मेरा तो वही पुराना नाम है avf वाला

----------


## Shree Ji

> जब एक नाम से ऊब होने लगती है तब ..
> जब पुरानी आईडी खुलती नहीं है तब ..
> मैंने तो नई आईडी अपने पुराने साथियों को परखने के लिए बनायी है ..
> इसमें बनावटीपन के चांसेज कम हो जाते हैं ..


अभी कुछ और सदस्यो का इंतजार है

----------


## Priyanka16pinkal

Hi muje aapna weight loss karna h ,plz meri help kar

----------


## ravi chacha

> Hi muje aapna weight loss karna h ,plz meri help kar


गर्म पानी में सेह्द मिला कर देखना यदि कम हो जाये तो बताना ?

----------


## rajen

व्यस्क सामग्री कहां गई क्या वह अब पूर्णतया प्रतिबन्धित है । क्रपया अवगत करा दीजिए ।

----------


## Krishna

> व्यस्क सामग्री कहां गई क्या वह अब पूर्णतया प्रतिबन्धित है । क्रपया अवगत करा दीजिए ।


जी पारिवारिक मंच पर व्यस्क सामग्री की अनुमति नहीं है |

----------


## shriram

*प्रबंधक विभाग से निवेदन है कि कृपया ये बताये कि मेरे post पढ़िए पवित्र काबा के बारे में कुछ महत्वपूर्ण एवं दुर्लभ जानकारी जो की सलीम खान स्वच्छ सन्देश: हिन्दोस्तान की आवाज़ लखनऊ व पीलीभीत, उत्तर प्रदेश द्वारा http://swachchhsandesh.blogspot.in/2...blog-post.html वेबसाइट पर एक जानकारी वाला post था |इसमे काबा एवं इस्लाम धर्म के बारे में आपत्तिजनक कोई भी बात नही थी |केवल चित्रों सहित काबा के बारे में एक जानकारी भर दी हुई थी |इस लेख में धार्मिक भावना भड़काने वाला कोई भी बात ही नही थी एवं न ही इस्लाम या अन्य किसी धर्म के बारे में कोई भी आपत्तिजनक बात ही थी फिर उसे क्यों हटा दिया गया |*

----------


## shriram

*आदरणीया अनीता जी 
प्रबंधक विभाग से निवेदन है कि कृपया ये बताये कि मेरे post पढ़िए पवित्र काबा के बारे में कुछ महत्वपूर्ण एवं दुर्लभ जानकारी जो की सलीम खान स्वच्छ सन्देश: हिन्दोस्तान की आवाज़ लखनऊ व पीलीभीत, उत्तर प्रदेश द्वारा http://swachchhsandesh.blogspot.in/2...blog-post.html
http://hindi.speakingtree.in/allslides/content-342865
 एवं http://bharatdiscovery.org/india/%E0...A4%AC%E0%A4%BE 
वेबसाइट पर एक जानकारी वाला post था |
इसमे काबा एवं इस्लाम धर्म के बारे में आपत्तिजनक कोई भी बात नही थी |
केवल चित्रों सहित काबा के बारे में एक जानकारी भर दी हुई थी |
इस लेख में धार्मिक भावना भड़काने वाला कोई भी बात ही नही थी एवं न ही इस्लाम या अन्य किसी धर्म के बारे में कोई भी आपत्तिजनक बात ही थी फिर उसे क्यों हटा दिया गया ?*

----------


## shriram

आदरणीया अनीता जी 
प्रबंधक विभाग से निवेदन है कि कृपया ये बताये कि मेरे post पढ़िए पवित्र काबा के बारे में कुछ महत्वपूर्ण एवं दुर्लभ जानकारी जो की सलीम खान स्वच्छ सन्देश: हिन्दोस्तान की आवाज़ लखनऊ व पीलीभीत, उत्तर प्रदेश द्वारा http://swachchhsandesh.blogspot.in/2...blog-post.html
http://hindi.speakingtree.in/allslides/content-342865
 एवं http://bharatdiscovery.org/india/%E0...A4%AC%E0%A4%BE 
वेबसाइट पर एक जानकारी वाला post था |इसमे काबा एवं इस्लाम धर्म के बारे में आपत्तिजनक कोई भी बात नही थी |केवल चित्रों सहित काबा के बारे में एक जानकारी भर दी हुई थी |इस लेख में धार्मिक भावना भड़काने वाला कोई भी बात ही नही थी एवं न ही इस्लाम या अन्य किसी धर्म के बारे में कोई भी आपत्तिजनक बात ही थी फिर उसे क्यों हटा दिया गया ?

आप इस लेख को पढ़ कर बताये कि इसमे क्या आपत्तिजनक बात हैजबकि  इसे स्वयं सलीम खान ने लिखा है |काबा के भीतर केएवं बाहर के  चित्रों को अपने साईट पर देने वाले लेखक गण मुसलमान ही है |फिर आप लोगो ने उसे क्यों हटा दिया ?यदि हम काशी विश्वनाथ मन्दिर या किसी भी प्रसिद्ध उपासना स्थल के सिर्फ  बाहरी एवं भीतरी भवन के चित्रों सहित जानकारियों  को post करते है तो वह आपत्तिजनक कैसे हो जायेगा |मेरे इस post में काबा के बाहरी एवं भीतरी भवन के सिर्फ चित्रों सहित जानकारी भर ही तो है | 
कृपया उत्तर शीघ्र देने की कृपा करें |आभारी रहूँगा |

----------


## Loka

मैंने अभी आपका सूत्र पढ़ा है, मैं रिस्टोर के लिए अनीता जी को बोलता हूँ

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आदरणीया अनीता जी 
> प्रबंधक विभाग से निवेदन है कि कृपया ये बताये कि मेरे post पढ़िए पवित्र काबा के बारे में कुछ महत्वपूर्ण एवं दुर्लभ जानकारी जो की सलीम खान स्वच्छ सन्देश: हिन्दोस्तान की आवाज़ लखनऊ व पीलीभीत, उत्तर प्रदेश द्वारा http://swachchhsandesh.blogspot.in/2...blog-post.html
> http://hindi.speakingtree.in/allslides/content-342865
>  एवं http://bharatdiscovery.org/india/%E0...A4%AC%E0%A4%BE 
> वेबसाइट पर एक जानकारी वाला post था |इसमे काबा एवं इस्लाम धर्म के बारे में आपत्तिजनक कोई भी बात नही थी |केवल चित्रों सहित काबा के बारे में एक जानकारी भर दी हुई थी |इस लेख में धार्मिक भावना भड़काने वाला कोई भी बात ही नही थी एवं न ही इस्लाम या अन्य किसी धर्म के बारे में कोई भी आपत्तिजनक बात ही थी फिर उसे क्यों हटा दिया गया ?
> 
> आप इस लेख को पढ़ कर बताये कि इसमे क्या आपत्तिजनक बात हैजबकि  इसे स्वयं सलीम खान ने लिखा है |काबा के भीतर केएवं बाहर के  चित्रों को अपने साईट पर देने वाले लेखक गण मुसलमान ही है |फिर आप लोगो ने उसे क्यों हटा दिया ?यदि हम काशी विश्वनाथ मन्दिर या किसी भी प्रसिद्ध उपासना स्थल के सिर्फ  बाहरी एवं भीतरी भवन के चित्रों सहित जानकारियों  को post करते है तो वह आपत्तिजनक कैसे हो जायेगा |मेरे इस post में काबा के बाहरी एवं भीतरी भवन के सिर्फ चित्रों सहित जानकारी भर ही तो है | 
> कृपया उत्तर शीघ्र देने की कृपा करें |आभारी रहूँगा |


इस बात को समझने के लिए आपको बहुत कुछ समझना होगा। जैसे रहस्य-रोमांच मंच में कभी एक पहुँचे हुए सदस्य बाबा हुआ करते थे। वही बाबा जिन्होंने मेरी सुरक्षा में एक दर्जन भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना को भेजा था। उसके बाद अचानक एक दिन मंच पर एक नए सदस्य औघड़ बाबा प्रकट हुए और उन्होंने मंच के पुराने सदस्य बाबा को झूठा और फ्रॉड घोषित कर दिया। बाबा के झूठा और फ्रॉड घोषित होते ही मैं सकपका गया, क्योंकि मेरे पास असली भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना आई थी। अगर बाबा फ्रॉड थे तो मेरे पास भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना किसने भेजी थी? मैं समझ गया कि मेरी व्यथा देखकर और मेरी कमज़ोर 2जी तांत्रिक शक्ति को देखकर मंच पर टहल रहे किसी असली गेस्ट औघड़ तांत्रिक ने मेरे पास भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना दया करके भेज दी। बाद में मुझे पता चला कि यहाँ पर एक दर्जन असली औघड़ तांत्रिक गेस्ट बनकर टहल रहे हैं। जय हो असली औघड़ तान्त्रिक की! श्रीराम जी अब तो आपकी समझ में यह बात आ गई होगी कि पर्दे के पीछे क्या कहानी चल रही थी?

----------


## anita

> आदरणीया अनीता जी 
> प्रबंधक विभाग से निवेदन है कि कृपया ये बताये कि मेरे post पढ़िए पवित्र काबा के बारे में कुछ महत्वपूर्ण एवं दुर्लभ जानकारी जो की सलीम खान स्वच्छ सन्देश: हिन्दोस्तान की आवाज़ लखनऊ व पीलीभीत, उत्तर प्रदेश द्वारा http://swachchhsandesh.blogspot.in/2...blog-post.html
> http://hindi.speakingtree.in/allslides/content-342865
>  एवं http://bharatdiscovery.org/india/%E0...A4%AC%E0%A4%BE 
> वेबसाइट पर एक जानकारी वाला post था |इसमे काबा एवं इस्लाम धर्म के बारे में आपत्तिजनक कोई भी बात नही थी |केवल चित्रों सहित काबा के बारे में एक जानकारी भर दी हुई थी |इस लेख में धार्मिक भावना भड़काने वाला कोई भी बात ही नही थी एवं न ही इस्लाम या अन्य किसी धर्म के बारे में कोई भी आपत्तिजनक बात ही थी फिर उसे क्यों हटा दिया गया ?
> 
> आप इस लेख को पढ़ कर बताये कि इसमे क्या आपत्तिजनक बात हैजबकि  इसे स्वयं सलीम खान ने लिखा है |काबा के भीतर केएवं बाहर के  चित्रों को अपने साईट पर देने वाले लेखक गण मुसलमान ही है |फिर आप लोगो ने उसे क्यों हटा दिया ?यदि हम काशी विश्वनाथ मन्दिर या किसी भी प्रसिद्ध उपासना स्थल के सिर्फ  बाहरी एवं भीतरी भवन के चित्रों सहित जानकारियों  को post करते है तो वह आपत्तिजनक कैसे हो जायेगा |मेरे इस post में काबा के बाहरी एवं भीतरी भवन के सिर्फ चित्रों सहित जानकारी भर ही तो है | 
> कृपया उत्तर शीघ्र देने की कृपा करें |आभारी रहूँगा |




आपका सूत्र हटाया नहीं गया था सिर्फ प्रबंधन ने कुछ देर के लिए उसे विचारधीन किया था 

अभी आप फिर से उसमे प्रविष्ठी कर सकते है 

आप इस बात को समझ  सकते है की कुछ सूत्रों पे प्रबंधन को ध्यान रखना पड़ता है की व्यर्थ का विवाद न हो

----------


## shriram

> इस बात को समझने के लिए आपको बहुत कुछ समझना होगा। जैसे रहस्य-रोमांच मंच में कभी एक पहुँचे हुए सदस्य बाबा हुआ करते थे। वही बाबा जिन्होंने मेरी सुरक्षा में एक दर्जन भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना को भेजा था। उसके बाद अचानक एक दिन मंच पर एक नए सदस्य औघड़ बाबा प्रकट हुए और उन्होंने मंच के पुराने सदस्य बाबा को झूठा और फ्रॉड घोषित कर दिया। बाबा के झूठा और फ्रॉड घोषित होते ही मैं सकपका गया, क्योंकि मेरे पास असली भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना आई थी। अगर बाबा फ्रॉड थे तो मेरे पास भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना किसने भेजी थी? मैं समझ गया कि मेरी व्यथा देखकर और मेरी कमज़ोर 2जी तांत्रिक शक्ति को देखकर मंच पर टहल रहे किसी असली गेस्ट औघड़ तांत्रिक ने मेरे पास भूतों-प्रेतों और डाकिनियों की सेना दया करके भेज दी। बाद में मुझे पता चला कि यहाँ पर एक दर्जन असली औघड़ तांत्रिक गेस्ट बनकर टहल रहे हैं। जय हो असली औघड़ तान्त्रिक की! श्रीराम जी अब तो आपकी समझ में यह बात आ गई होगी कि पर्दे के पीछे क्या कहानी चल रही थी?


*आदरणीय रजत जी पर्दे के पीछे की ये  कहानी बिलकुल भी समझ में नही आयी जी |
कृपया समझा कर कहें |
आभारी रहूँगा |*

----------


## gupta rahul

कृपया ये बताने का कष्ट करेंगे कि ये मंच अपने पुराने वाले स्वरुप में कभी लोटेगा कि नहीं ,जिसमे हम लोग सेक्स के सागर में गोते लगाते थे सब लोग अपने मन की बात यहाँ कह कर यहाँ हलके हो जाया करते थे ये अभूतपूर्व मंच था क्या ये पुनः वापसी करेगा ,कृपया अति शीध्र बताने का कष्ट करे

----------


## anita

> कृपया ये बताने का कष्ट करेंगे कि ये मंच अपने पुराने वाले स्वरुप में कभी लोटेगा कि नहीं ,जिसमे हम लोग **** के सागर में गोते लगाते थे सब लोग अपने मन की बात यहाँ कह कर यहाँ हलके हो जाया करते थे ये अभूतपूर्व मंच था क्या ये पुनः वापसी करेगा ,कृपया अति शीध्र बताने का कष्ट करे



*
नहीं.............*

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कृपया ये बताने का कष्ट करेंगे कि ये मंच अपने पुराने वाले स्वरुप में कभी लोटेगा कि नहीं ,जिसमे हम लोग सेक्स के सागर में गोते लगाते थे सब लोग अपने मन की बात यहाँ कह कर यहाँ हलके हो जाया करते थे ये अभूतपूर्व मंच था क्या ये पुनः वापसी करेगा ,कृपया अति शीध्र बताने का कष्ट करे


मैं सोच रहा हूँ किसी मंच पर कब्ज़ा करके उसे स्वतन्त्र राष्ट्र घोषित कर दिया जाए जिससे आप गोते लगा सकें।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> *आदरणीय रजत जी पर्दे के पीछे की ये  कहानी बिलकुल भी समझ में नही आयी जी |
> कृपया समझा कर कहें |
> आभारी रहूँगा |*


ये कहानी सिर्फ़ अनीताजी को बताई जा सकती है।

----------


## gupta rahul

> *
> नहीं.............*


धन्यवाद अनीता जी.

----------


## gupta rahul

> मैं सोच रहा हूँ किसी मंच पर कब्ज़ा करके उसे स्वतन्त्र राष्ट्र घोषित कर दिया जाए जिससे आप गोते लगा सकें।


धन्यवाद

----------


## ks patak

> मैं सोच रहा हूँ किसी मंच पर कब्ज़ा करके उसे स्वतन्त्र राष्ट्र घोषित कर दिया जाए जिससे आप गोते लगा सकें।


यह बात अनीता जी को कहे की अगर फोरम पुराने सरूप मई नहीं आया तो हम एसा भी कर सकते है

----------


## MahaThug

मैं भी कुछ पूछ सकता हुं?

----------


## anita

bilkul puch sakte hai

----------


## Rajat Vynar

चोर..चोर..चोर.. पकड़ो.. पकड़ो.. पकड़ो..

----------


## MahaThug

बस मुझे यही पूछना था। 

धन्यवाद अनीता जी!

----------


## mahesh25

am a devotee of Goddess Durga, can anyone please provide maa durga mantra which will be chanted during Navarathri (9 days). Each day each different mantra. Even when I visited Kolkatta last year I heard many of them say this mantra, can anyone please provide.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

who is the admin now...??

----------


## superidiotonline

> who is the admin now...??


Bata to chuka hoon ki Her Highness Sushree Anita ji mohtarma yahan ki Pradhan Niyamak hain.

----------

